# The LEVITATE is King of the Carbons!



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
Please don't let the harsh draw cycle fake news stop you from trying this bow, you will be pleasantly suprised.
Slight hump at 90%, went to 85% and it's gone, actually may be one of my favorite draw cycles to date.
Fast? Well lets just say my 31-32 yard Ventum Pro33 tape was my 40 yard Lev tape. It screams!
Yep, there is a slightly smoother, slightly deader carbon out there (and its a great bow) but for me the Levitate is what a carbon bow should be. Smooth, quiet, dead, lightweight and Fast!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

That's what my customers have told me. Very easy to shoot well!


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy for you. If they‘d build a 35“ carbon bow with 7” brace height, I’d probably be done buying bows.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Telerado said:


> Happy for you. If they‘d build a 35“ carbon bow with 7” brace height, I’d probably be done buying bows.


I agree with this.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep...wish I could shoot the E2 cam...SO...I ordered a XF with a EC cam....If PSE comes out in March with a 35 ATA Carbon I'll order another bow on the spot with an EC cam...That's one sharp looking bow bucks!!!!...Did you order the sling with it?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chamacat said:


> Yep...wish I could shoot the E2 cam...SO...I ordered a XF with a EC cam....If PSE comes out in March with a 35 ATA Carbon I'll order another bow on the spot with an EC cam...That's one sharp looking bow bucks!!!!...Did you order the sling with it?


Thanks. No, I need to look into the sling option.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

How did you like how warm that grip stayed also. That was probably my favorite was now frozen hand.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Will83191 said:


> How did you like how warm that grip stayed also. That was probably my favorite was now frozen hand.


Funny you said that, my hand never got cold.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice, whats the color? Kinda smacked me in the face at first look. Lol


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

That is the best looking levitate color option in my opinion. Beauty!
looks like you got it stacking Bill


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Very nice, whats the color? Kinda smacked me in the face at first look. Lol


Sandman


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

I only wish it was one solid color.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Will83191 said:


> I only wish it was one solid color.


I've seen solid green, solid grey and solid black so far.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

I’ve got gunship with black limbs. I haven’t seen any others with different limbs yet.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good Bill, nice shooting!!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Looks good Bill, nice shooting!!!


You need one Doug!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I’m sure it’s a great bow but you will have something else very soon that is better ! Lol


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

PSE has been king of carbon since they first made one. Levitate gives me no reason to part with my Mach 1 but it’s not a step backwards at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> I’m sure it’s a great bow but you will have something else very soon that is better ! Lol


Not this time, the Lev is a special bow.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Not this time, the Lev is a special bow.


It’s awful early in the year to make such a bold claim ! Lol 😂


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

Very nice bow good shooting.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

That is a sweet rig. Glad its a shooter for you.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Glad you love it. On the videos it looks like it draws harsh. I haven’t tried one. I do know speed has a price.


----------



## fcmd (Nov 5, 2018)

Looking forward to mine. Should be within the next few weeks.

Also have a Vista 35 coming.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That new 33 xf is the best shooting bow on the planet !


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

It is a sweet bow! how’s 269fps with a 537gr @ 28.5” 85% letoff and 70.6lbs. w/ 25gr. On the string sound! (Pro Chrono DLX)

I also ran a 350gr arrow with same specs and got 328fps! Also coming in 11fps faster than the Mach 1 shot back to back at the same specs. So for the draw cycle and speed it shoots and with how well it holds on target, it’s a winner IMO.


----------



## Sleepyhollow (Jan 15, 2018)

Love that grey


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

My local shop doesn't even have one in stock. If I was in the market, it would be this one or the RX7 Ultra. It's nice to see a couple of great carbon bows on the market to choose from. PSE and Hoyt are really stepping up their game, and PSE is the ultimate in lightweight and speed so far.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

iceman14 said:


> PSE has been king of carbon since they first made one. Levitate gives me no reason to part with my Mach 1 but it’s not a step backwards at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mach 1 has more brace height..and smoother draw...makes sense..


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Old Guy said:


> Glad you love it. On the videos it looks like it draws harsh. I haven’t tried one. I do know speed has a price.


I assumed the same thing, but just not so with the EV2 cams. It actually draws nice in my opinion.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

As I anxiously await mine, reading posts like this one confirms my thought of it being the ultimate hunting bow. Having hunted a Mach 1 for two seasons I agree with the effortless target acquisition and shot execution. The PSE carbon series bows in their entirety are simply perfect. The 85% setting seems to be the sweet spot.
You’ve owned some very nice bows, now you’ve settled upon the best.
Happy hunting!


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

There is no deceiving anyone or oneself. The Levitate draws harsher then a Mach-1 no matter which setting the let off is set at. Look at the geometry of the cams, it doesn’t matter which draw length you are at in the module you are still going to get stack near the end with that rise in the lobe of the wheel.

Levitate is a nice bow for sure but it is an aggressive draw cycle compared to the Mach-1 and many of the other bows on the market. You can try to tell your mind and believe it is not there, but I assure you it is there.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

RidgeRunner67 said:


> There is no deceiving anyone or oneself. The Levitate draws harsher then a Mach-1 no matter which setting the let off is set at. Look at the geometry of the cams, it doesn’t matter which draw length you are at in the module you are still going to get stack near the end with that rise in the lobe of the wheel.
> 
> Levitate is a nice bow for sure but it is an aggressive draw cycle compared to the Mach-1 and many of the other bows on the market. You can try to tell your mind and believe it is not there, but I assure you it is there.


Did you shoot it or is this just speculation? Yes it looks aggressive but that doesn’t always equate to feel aggressive. Ex. Decree IC cam looked aggressive compared to the HD cam but it was exceptionally smooth for the look


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Reminds me of that super ugly girl that's great behind bedroom door but don't want to be seen with it in public due to how ugly.


----------



## Poe Outdoors (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice when you find “the one”. 👍


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RidgeRunner67 said:


> There is no deceiving anyone or oneself. The Levitate draws harsher then a Mach-1 no matter which setting the let off is set at. Look at the geometry of the cams, it doesn’t matter which draw length you are at in the module you are still going to get stack near the end with that rise in the lobe of the wheel.
> 
> Levitate is a nice bow for sure but it is an aggressive draw cycle compared to the Mach-1 and many of the other bows on the market. You can try to tell your mind and believe it is not there, but I assure you it is there.


I’d agree with this 

Now for those that want a fast bow and as light as you can currently get, the Levitate is an excellent choice. 

Nice looking bow and congrats ! As new bows are always fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice bow. Does have a harsh draw. Similar to a Bowtech in performance mode. A lot of vibration after the shot. Shot one side by side with the RX7 Ultra for about an hour. Other than the speed, the RX7 was a much nicer shooting experience.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

BucksNBulls said:


> Nice bow. Does have a harsh draw. Similar to a Bowtech in performance mode. A lot of vibration after the shot. Shot one side by side with the RX7 Ultra for about an hour. Other than the speed, the RX7 was a much nicer shooting experience.


That and one is made in the US one is built in China.
One as heavier than the other.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

bowtech2006 said:


> Reminds me of that super ugly girl that's great behind bedroom door but don't want to be seen with it in public due to how ugly.


Butterface 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

I noticed a hole through the grip. Is that so you can add a grip to it if you want to ?


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

They are both great bows! All depends what you are looking for. The echo chambers in here are ridiculous! They are two totally different bows as well. If you want speed, 6 brace, 32 1/4 ATA and as lite as possible the levitate is the bow for you. If you want smoothness, dead in the hand, 7 brace, 34 ATA RX7 Ultra is your bow. All these threads about which is better is like watching school girls fight over nothing. We are lucky to have two great choices for Carbon bows. I personally enjoy a smooth pull, dead in the hand, longer ATA bow. But I also shoot long bows so I’m not worried about speed. My RX7 Ultra weighs 6lbs all set up and holds rock solid. I’m wondering what the overall weight of a levitate is once a person gets it balanced with front and side bars and sight. I bet your with in 1/2lb difference. And for everyone saying it’s made in China, you’d be taking the bus everywhere if you truly felt that way. Try finding a vehicle you can afford that is 100% made in the USA with all USA parts. Stop being hypocrites! Enjoy what ever bow you choose to shoot.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

tpetrain said:


> …My RX7 Ultra weighs 6lbs all set up and holds rock solid. I’m wondering what the overall weight of a levitate is once a person gets it balanced with front and side bars and sight. I bet your with in 1/2lb difference...


If you use the exact same accessories, more like a pound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> If you use the exact same accessories, more like a pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that’s obvious. But the levitate isn’t balanced like the Ultra. Plus people buy the levitate to put the weight where they want it for overall weight and balance.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

tpetrain said:


> Well that’s obvious. But the levitate isn’t balanced like the Ultra. Plus people buy the levitate to put the weight where they want it for overall weight and balance.


I’d disagree with that but there are a lot of people that are brainwashed into believing they need a mini target stabilizer set up in order to shoot a bow. I went with PSE because I want a light bow, not to throw a bunch of heavy crap on it and defeat the purpose. With Hoyt, might as well get an aluminum model and save some cash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

RidgeRunner67 said:


> There is no deceiving anyone or oneself. The Levitate draws harsher then a Mach-1 no matter which setting the let off is set at. Look at the geometry of the cams, it doesn’t matter which draw length you are at in the module you are still going to get stack near the end with that rise in the lobe of the wheel.
> 
> Levitate is a nice bow for sure but it is an aggressive draw cycle compared to the Mach-1 and many of the other bows on the market. You can try to tell your mind and believe it is not there, but I assure you it is there.


It is only slightly stiffer than the Mach, and nicer than the Switchweight, Prime Inlines and the BT in performance. Just to name a few. Oh, and the E2 eats all their lunches.
True, there are several smoother on the market, but they're also 15-25 fps slower.
Coming from an EVL34, I almost hard to tell a difference.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Double post


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> I noticed a hole through the grip. Is that so you can add a grip to it if you want to ?


I believe PSE is coming out with some grip options later this year.......


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> I’d disagree with that but there are a lot of people that are brainwashed into believing they need a mini target stabilizer set up in order to shoot a bow. I went with PSE because I want a light bow, not to throw a bunch of heavy crap on it and defeat the purpose. With Hoyt, might as well get an aluminum model and save some cash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not true! So because someone chooses to set there bow up different then you they are brainwashed? LOL I got frostbite in my hands years ago. I bow hunt only and do not wear gloves. I keep my hands in a pouch and when hunting in 10 degree weather for 4-6 hours the aluminum gets super cold. If I have to grab that bow and hold it for any amount of time it will instantly make my fingers ache and that is no good. The carbon bows while cold will not stay cold and makes it so I can hunt the way I like to. So there are other reasons than weight to buy a carbon bow. And that’s why I will buy carbon over aluminum!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BucksNBulls said:


> Nice bow. Does have a harsh draw. Similar to a Bowtech in performance mode. A lot of vibration after the shot. Shot one side by side with the RX7 Ultra for about an hour. Other than the speed, the RX7 was a much nicer shooting experience.


Harsh and the Levitate should not be used in the same sentence if you ask me, I've owned 5 Bowtechs and tried them in performance. They were miserable, the E2 is much smoother..................and faster!
The speed, energy and efficiency PSE is getting across all draw ranges is unmatched.

Set up identical, with a 435gr. hunting arrow, the Levitate was 11 fps faster than the Pro33 I just sold, and 21 fps faster than the Ultra.

To me that is significant for foam and whitetails.....


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

You can buy 532 rolls of Wilson overgrip wrap for the price difference between an rx7 and a ventum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> If you use the exact same accessories, more like a pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All said and done the Levitate rigged for most guys will be 25-35% lighter


----------



## .TArcher (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks for the great info. As far as I understand it, the Levitate with the new E2 cams is especially efficient at lower draw lengths, whereas the RX-7 Ultra looses a lot of efficiency when going down in draw length.

I would be quite interrested in the speed difference of both bows at a draw length of 31 inch and how both bows compare at his draw length as bow for unknown 3D only (60# limit, but no speed limit).


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Set up identical, with a 435gr. hunting arrow, the Levitate was 11 fps faster than the Pro33 I just sold, and 21 fps faster than the Ultra.


Wow - impressive.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

How is the riser finish on the Levitate? My only issue with my Mach 1 is that the riser finish is not as durable as I think it should be.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DJO said:


> How is the riser finish on the Levitate? My only issue with my Mach 1 is that the riser finish is not as durable as I think it should be.


I’ll be curious on this one as well. My Mach 1 was horrible for durability and did not hold up well at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

DJO said:


> How is the riser finish on the Levitate? My only issue with my Mach 1 is that the riser finish is not as durable as I think it should be.


time will tell on durability but it is definitely a different finish on the levitate than the Mach 1 that appears and feels more durable. The charcoal has a light texture to it which feels great on the grip, probably won’t wrap it. I agree the Mach 1 had finish issues ( more with the camo, less on the black risers) which is more the nature of it being carbon. Carbon Hoyt’s I’ve shot and seen don’t really fare well in the finish durability either.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep us posted on the finish guys 

I’m holding out to see how this area plays out cause my Mach1 was like the old limbs that you had to baby on the Bowtechs. I looked at it wrong and stuff would come off. Grip tape forget it. It peeled the entire finish right off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunted my Mach 1 for two years. In that time it incurred one imperfection in the finish, guess I got a good one.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Hunted my Mach 1 for two years. In that time it incurred one imperfection in the finish, guess I got a good one.
> View attachment 7558162


Treestand or backcountry hunts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantolino1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Finish has been holding up great so far. I’ve had the bow since mid November. It’s a slight rough texture that’s even carried onto the limbs.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Treestand or backcountry hunts ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have no “backcountry” in Pennsylvania 😟
Treestand.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

DJO said:


> How is the riser finish on the Levitate? My only issue with my Mach 1 is that the riser finish is not as durable as I think it should be.


The finish looks good, but I really can't comment on durability.
If it is the same process as last year, my EVL held up good.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

mantolino1 said:


> Finish has been holding up great so far. I’ve had the bow since mid November. It’s a slight rough texture that’s even carried onto the limbs.


That solid grey is Killer!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

If I have learned anything the last two years, it would be don't buy anything until after the PSE's drop.........LOL!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

The finishes in both the Hoyt carbon and PSE would have to be a wash since they are both dipped. Kolorfusion on PSE aluminums would be far superior to Hoyts. Can’t compare PSE aluminum Kolorfusion process to their carbon dipped. I’m not sure why we are trying to compare these bows (Levitate/Ultra), they’re completely different. If you have to compare them then drop about 5 lbs of weight off the Levitate and it would feel just as good as the Ultra yet have same speed 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

shootstraight said:


> Did you shoot it or is this just speculation? Yes it looks aggressive but that doesn’t always equate to feel aggressive. Ex. Decree IC cam looked aggressive compared to the HD cam but it was exceptionally smooth for the look
> View attachment 7557905


I spent about 200 arrows through one. It is harsher then a Mach-1 which I spent about the same time behind. Changed modules from 28-30” and it has a harsh spot near the end of the draw. The actual sliding let off option on the torqx head just changes the amount it rolls into the valley. The draw is still the same just doesn’t dump off as much with say 80 percent verse 90 percent. The draw cycle of the Levitate is not killer but it is harsher then a Mach-1, EVL, any elite, any of the new Hoyt bows, or Mathews bows. It is a harsher draw, it is smooth up front but it hits that lobe and you can feel it. It is not a deal breaker by no means but it is not smoother throughout compared to other bows.


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

BucksNBulls said:


> Nice bow. Does have a harsh draw. Similar to a Bowtech in performance mode. A lot of vibration after the shot. Shot one side by side with the RX7 Ultra for about an hour. Other than the speed, the RX7 was a much nicer shooting experience.


No doubt this is the case. However the PSE holds its speed and for a 32.25” or 32.125” whatever it is it has a very nice string angle. It isn’t RX7U but it is fast and a great hunting bow for sure.


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

ontarget7 said:


> I’ll be curious on this one as well. My Mach 1 was horrible for durability and did not hold up well at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The levitates I’ve handled and shot have been night and day difference between the Mach-1 as far as the finish on the riser and the limbs. Rumor is they changed their process and this is why they are offering only solid color risers. I don’t know if it’s true but it has a different feel to the touch then the Mach-1.


----------



## Matt C Smith (12 mo ago)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Sandman
> View attachment 7557698


nice looing bow


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

With @enkiss chatting up how much he likes his E2 cam ….I am thinking I going to buy a Levitate sight unseen since I can’t find one around me shoot.


----------



## Diver160651 (Sep 24, 2019)

I had a left handed levitate on order since October. I did shoot right handed versions, yes it isn’t harsh, but not smooth either. 

Anyway just, got tired of waiting last week and picked up the VX3 33 - I could not be happier. I have to agree, I lived the specs of the levitate but damn it is the ugly girl on the block.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

BucksnBass525 said:


> That solid grey is Killer!


Grey, alot of blue notes, must be the lighting?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i never could shoot a light bow foe some reason floated around to much with them nice looking rig


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Something I noticed as well, my levitate needed no shimming. Cam alignment was very good out of the box, and I ended up at 2 twists of the yokes to get my bareshaft flight where I wanted at 20yds. Yoke tuning absolutely makes a difference, I noticed a difference with bareshafts with just one yoke twist. It seems more responsive than the PBTS on EC cam bows.


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

pa.hunter said:


> i never could shoot a light bow foe some reason floated around to much with them nice looking rig


This is the exact issue I have, I cannot seem to get a light bow on target, then when I do I want to punch the trigger because I can’t keep it there long. I love the PSE bows they are fast and once tuned they are good to go. I like a bow that weighs atleast 4.5-5 pounds bare bow.


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

.TArcher said:


> Thanks for the great info. As far as I understand it, the Levitate with the new E2 cams is especially efficient at lower draw lengths, whereas the RX-7 Ultra looses a lot of efficiency when going down in draw length.
> 
> I would be quite interrested in the speed difference of both bows at a draw length of 31 inch and how both bows compare at his draw length as bow for unknown 3D only (60# limit, but no speed limit).


I ran my rx7 ultra and levitate through the chrono for ya and got these numbers.
Levitate at 31/72 with 579 grain arrow at 282 fps
Rx7 ultra 31/71.4 with 579 grain arrow at 260 fps.
Both at 85% letoff.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

bigblock534 said:


> I ran my rx7 ultra and levitate through the chrono for ya and got these numbers.
> Levitate at 31/72 with 579 grain arrow at 282 fps
> Rx7 ultra 31/71.4 with 579 grain arrow at 260 fps.
> Both at 85% letoff.


Oh, but that draw cycle has to be harsh bigblock534 LOL
Thanks for the numbers, exactly what we are seeing also.....


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Grey, alot of blue notes, must be the lighting?


Its the lighting, it is a nice grey.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

bigblock534 said:


> I ran my rx7 ultra and levitate through the chrono for ya and got these numbers.
> Levitate at 31/72 with 579 grain arrow at 282 fps
> Rx7 ultra 31/71.4 with 579 grain arrow at 260 fps.
> Both at 85% letoff.


🇺🇸 🥇
🇨🇳 🥈 
😀


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Too bad they don't make an all camo bow........1) That's all I will buy and 2) it might look better hiding the riser lines.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I never strayed from bows my friend!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

deadquiet said:


> Too bad they don't make an all camo bow........1) That's all I will buy and 2) it might look better hiding the riser lines.



Beauty in the eye of the beholder I guess, I personally think it's a really good looking bow.
Super clean riser lines IMO.

I've dated much uglier bows than the Levitate, both carbon and aluminum.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I think the PSE Mach 1 and Levitate have simple yet sophisticated lines. Seems the other player got away from the spaghetti strands and adopted a simpler, cleaner build.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Finish aside, the Levitate is king of the carbon bows.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhuntr09 (Dec 3, 2003)

To say I don’t buy bows often is an understatement. Prior to my 2018 Vertix my most recent bow was a 2004 Bowtech Liberty. Something about this Levitate keeps calling my name. Y’all are killing me [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

dam!
cant argue with that rite there!
id love to shoot one


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

If you are saying it is a brutal task master, I agree.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

How does the OP tie into King John Dudley and the Magna Carta?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

C-fused said:


> How does the OP tie into King John Dudley and the Magna Carta?


😂


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Would be nice if I could find one to shoot anywhere within 100 miles.


----------



## .TArcher (Dec 16, 2021)

bigblock534 said:


> I ran my rx7 ultra and levitate through the chrono for ya and got these numbers.
> Levitate at 31/72 with 579 grain arrow at 282 fps
> Rx7 ultra 31/71.4 with 579 grain arrow at 260 fps.
> Both at 85% letoff.


Thanks for the apples to apples comparison, I honestly didn't expect that much of a difference, despite the differences in BH and length.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

RX7's are selling about 10:1 to the Levitates at my local shop. Not sure if it's a local thing or if others are seeing the same thing.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PSE- 👨
HOYT- 🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑🐑
😃


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

Someone said the levitates come with stretch bands?


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

After being sick I noticed when I would throw up it would sound like Hoyt so I guess that implies they make me sick. I’ll stick to my levitate.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

centershot said:


> RX7's are selling about 10:1 to the Levitates at my local shop. Not sure if it's a local thing or if others are seeing the same thing.


Must be local.......
My shop will sell 50.1 V33X over the EVL XF33, I know which one I would buy. 
Its the herding effect.........LOL.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

.TArcher said:


> Thanks for the apples to apples comparison, I honestly didn't expect that much of a difference, despite the differences in BH and length.


Those are solid numbers!!


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to agree with BucksnBass, I have been blown away with my Levitate and it gets better every day. I have owned a bunch of bows and I really do not remember one that meets everything I want in a hunting bow like this. I have always been someone who was not crazy about light bows either, the pin float was just to much and it always sent me down the target panic road. Right now, aside from the Levitate, I have mathews V3X 33, Traverse, TRX34 and TRX 36 and a Hoyt RX5 (I know I need to sale some bows and I have a problem) and this Levitate holds on target as well as any of them and that includes the TRX 36 with a 36" front bar and 12' back bar!! The bow sets rock solid and the pin float is really about perfect. I have no back bar and my bubble sets dead level on every shot. Is the draw as smooth as the TRX or RX5, no. I would not call it harsh at all. However, I can't tell you why but the RX5 and the Levitate are both set at 81lbs and the Levitate is "easier" to draw. It's not as "smooth" but it is easier if that makes any sense. 🤷‍♂️ I have owned every model Hoyt carbon made but this is my first PSE. The finish looks durable, but time will tell. I have always worried about the durability of PSEs cams. They look "skeletonized" to me. I have shot so many Hoyts over the years because they would take a beating in the back country. Time will tell and I understand it will not be for everyone (I may end up not liking it in the end) but so far to me it has been the most impressive bow I have shot in a while!!


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats bro!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
> Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
> I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
> Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
> ...


Well YOU missed!!  
GG nice group lol


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

*The LEVITATE is King of the Carbons,,,
I thought Mach 1 was alot nicer bow..more brace height..Levitate I shot was harsh draw..King goes too Mach 1*


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

Anyone


full moon64 said:


> *The LEVITATE is King of the Carbons,,,
> I thought Mach 1 was alot nicer bow..more brace height..Levitate I shot was harsh draw..King goes too Mach 1*


give it 2-3 months will be plenty on the pse forums on Facebook for sale and here as well. Already allot die hard pse guys on Facebook saying the Mach-1 is allot nicer bow. Have seen some pop up last 2 weeks for very cheap sale fast.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

RidgeRunner67 said:


> Anyone
> 
> 
> give it 2-3 months will be plenty on the pse forums on Facebook for sale and here as well. Already allot die hard pse guys on Facebook saying the Mach-1 is allot nicer bow. Have seen some pop up last 2 weeks for very cheap sale fast.


I shot both...I wasnt paying carbon prices right now....


----------



## jintly5 (Oct 19, 2021)

I've got one and love it. a really good hunting bow and it is smooth and accurate for me.


----------



## Danreino2 (Jan 2, 2020)

I really wanted to buy a new Levetate but I’m a 27” draw. (Just missed the cut). I got my Mach1 right when they came out, it has been phenomenal. I have shot sooooo many new bows this year, and nothing has felt as smooth of a draw, and nowhere as fast as my Mach 1(except the LevetateI’d say you tall guys, you’ll love the Levetate, as for us shorter folks, it’s tough to beat the Mach 1.
The only other bow that was close imo is the Hoyt, but, nowhere as smooth or fast as the PSE

Honestly, I’m sorduv frustrated, guess I’ll be shooting 2020 Mach1 another year. Maybe I’ll get lucky and they’ll make a 2023 Mach 2 with a shorter ata (29 or 30”)in all the groovy new colors


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

To say the Mach 1 is a lot nicer is purely subjective. I own both and I really do like the Mach 1 and it’s not going anywhere anytime soon, but neither is the Levitate. I have the chance to set up both bows the exact same and to me the Mach 1 let’s off peak weight a little sooner and is more gradual through The Valley but NOT a huge difference in feel at all. The levitate is very controllable ie drawing very slowly and letting down very slowly. If you can’t do that your probably over bowed. 
EDIT: My DL is 28.5” so that’s where I’m coming from
Levitate has:
faster cams more efficient cams
Better limb pockets
Better cable rod
Better bearings
Better carbon layup…maybe
Finish? Time will tell but i definitely like the feel better
Slightly better string angle
Ability to add back bar.
more Responsive PBTS

Mach 1 is
a touch lighter
Little easier draw on the back end
Fast, low, High letoff mods

both hold rock solid

really shooting them back to back, to me l, makes the levitate pretty dang impressive with the speed it produces. You could lower it 5-6 pounds and get the same speed as the Mach 1 which is pretty significant.


----------



## Michigas_crna (Aug 29, 2021)

I’m very interested in this bow, still looking locally for one to shoot. Thanks for the great post!


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Picked her up today and have to say I’m really happy all the way around after about 50 shots through it. I am not a brand loyalist and have not owned a PSE in 20 years. I also had mixed emotions about throwing money into Dudley’s beer money jar. All that said it was an easy decision. Draw is what it is, I have drawn plenty of “great” bows I thought were trash and felt this guy was just fine for the performance you get. At the shot you definitely know you just shot a bow, but it’s not unpleasant nor does it take away from the joy of shooting. There are plenty of bows from the past few years that beat it there, and lots of great bows out there right now, but my primary criterias were weight and speed. This thing passes with flying colors and I can’t wait to stretch it out. A couple of data points:

71.7# at 29.5”, 85% letoff 
520 grain arrow - 288fps (21 fps faster than my Revolt X on comfort)
470 grain arrow - 305fps (saw a Hoyt Twin Turbo at 72# and 30” shoot a 460 gr arrow 288 fps on Korbins review. That is their speed bow this year and it got waxed.)
Based on Mike’s Archery reviews, it was louder than both Mathews and quieter than the Hoyts (he had not yet tested an RX7) 

What’s not to like? I’m ecstatic with those numbers and at 5lbs as it sits in that picture (stabilizer is 8 ounces) it’s crazy light compared to what I’m used to working with. Made in the USA is another meaningful box that is checked, and the textured finish is really nice. Time will tell how it holds up. I go through bows pretty quick but this one may hang around awhile. 

Happy shooting!
MZ


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

mzurovec5 said:


> View attachment 7559973
> 
> Picked her up today and have to say I’m really happy all the way around after about 50 shots through it. I am not a brand loyalist and have not owned a PSE in 20 years. I also had mixed emotions about throwing money into Dudley’s beer money jar. All that said it was an easy decision. Draw is what it is, I have drawn plenty of “great” bows I thought were trash and felt this guy was just fine for the performance you get. At the shot you definitely know you just shot a bow, but it’s not unpleasant nor does it take away from the joy of shooting. There are plenty of bows from the past few years that beat it there, and lots of great bows out there right now, but my primary criterias were weight and speed. This thing passes with flying colors and I can’t wait to stretch it out. A couple of data points:
> 
> ...


That’s a nice set-up! That’s moving for 520gr. rrow at that DL.


----------



## scottnhogan (Feb 12, 2020)

I must admit the lev is an awesome bow, Pse listened to their customers on how to improve the Mach, I have had three Mach 1’s, I have had every carbon Hoyt made, their new rx7 is false advertising on the weight of the bow IMO you should not have to take off items to get the bow to weigh 3.9 however they do draw like a dream, after finish issues with all three Mach’s . I am hesitant to get the levitate. I am currently shorting a v3 x 29 and a v3 -27. I keep my 27 outfitted light , under 5 lbs. but the more I shoot the the levitate it is growing on me, possibly a supper hunting rig!!! Time will tell!!!


----------



## Mike S75 (Nov 21, 2021)

BucksnBass525 said:


> PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
> Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
> I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
> Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
> ...





BucksnBass525 said:


> PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
> Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
> I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
> Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
> ...


There for a second I thought that was your evo evl 34 still for sale, lol. That’s a mighty fine looking bow!!


----------



## OVERKILL_1 (Dec 6, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Thanks. No, I need to look into the sling option.


Don't need a sling you can hold this bow all day long it's that light.


----------



## OVERKILL_1 (Dec 6, 2020)

iceman14 said:


> PSE has been king of carbon since they first made one. Levitate gives me no reason to part with my Mach 1 but it’s not a step backwards at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you my Mach 1 is a outstanding bow and feel it's just as good as my Levitate. I have tried the new V3 and I will say anything bad about it. It is a very nice bow but in my opinion it's more hip then everyone says. PSE in not the top three that people talk about but it should be. I won't be getting rid of mine anytime soon.


----------



## Extremepilot1 (Dec 14, 2020)

jo3st3 said:


> My local shop doesn't even have one in stock. If I was in the market, it would be this one or the RX7 Ultra. It's nice to see a couple of great carbon bows on the market to choose from. PSE and Hoyt are really stepping up their game, and PSE is the ultimate in lightweight and speed so far.


Agree!


----------



## Fp1499 (Sep 30, 2010)

mzurovec5 said:


> View attachment 7559973
> 
> Picked her up today and have to say I’m really happy all the way around after about 50 shots through it. I am not a brand loyalist and have not owned a PSE in 20 years. I also had mixed emotions about throwing money into Dudley’s beer money jar. All that said it was an easy decision. Draw is what it is, I have drawn plenty of “great” bows I thought were trash and felt this guy was just fine for the performance you get. At the shot you definitely know you just shot a bow, but it’s not unpleasant nor does it take away from the joy of shooting. There are plenty of bows from the past few years that beat it there, and lots of great bows out there right now, but my primary criterias were weight and speed. This thing passes with flying colors and I can’t wait to stretch it out. A couple of data points:
> 
> ...


That 288fps seems off or maybe my chrono is off. My first gen xpedite at 71/30” with the fast mods, which I think are 75% let off but I could be wrong, shoots 525 grain arrows 290 fps. I never shot the levitate but if it’s getting the same speed as the xpedite that’s really impressive.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Fp1499 said:


> That 288fps seems off or maybe my chrono is off. My first gen xpedite at 71/30” with the fast mods, which I think are 75% let off but I could be wrong, shoots 525 grain arrows 290 fps. I never shot the levitate but if it’s getting the same speed as the xpedite that’s really impressive.


Certainly possible, I’ve got no idea when the last time the shop chronograph was calibrated. The 520 gr ranged from 287-290 but I called it 288 as a lower end average of sorts. That said, my estimate I had for the 470 gr arrow was 303 and it chrono’d from 305-307. That estimate was based off some math, experience, and a gut feeling (those three things added up to a lucky guess that was close). I believe that if the chrono is off, it’s not by much. I also think this is one of few bows out there that could easily hit the advertised IBO under true specs. I will post back if I can find another chrono in the next few weeks!

MZ


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Sleepyhollow said:


> Love that grey


Ditto.......


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I sure do like the look of them. Nice clean lines.


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

I shot a ton of arrows through one today. Definitely not King of the Carbons. I'll give it the edge over the Hoyts in the weight department by an extremely large margin. Hell any PSE gets the edge over any of the Hoyt carbons on anything Defiant or newer, anything previous is arguable once kitted out. Now I was impressed, actually extremely impressed PSE finally managed to get rid of that hollow after shot sound that has been on every single one of theirs up to through the Mach-1. They were so loud they made Hoyt carbons sound like a Mathews. Considering they still managed to keep the weight down, that's definitely a unique carbon blend they have going. What's even more impressive is they managed to keep it that quiet behind what's one of the harshest draw cycles I've felt in a long time and that's a bigger issue than any of the other problems the current improvements solved. Even set to 60#, I felt like a ZT Turbo Cam Hoyt at 70# is smoother. It reminded me of the old DFX Turbo #1 cams from Hoyt. Horrible.

I'd had a lot of hope in this bow after seeing Dudley's breakdown and how much time they put into tweaking that cam system. I guess I get to save $2k this year since Hoyt doesn't tickle my fancy either for other reasons.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

On what 90% letoff?


----------



## 19archer54 (Dec 30, 2021)

lunghit said:


> I agree with this.


what you said


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mikes archery just posted up another review of the RX7, to go along with earlier reviews of the Ultra and Levitate.
The Levitate (at 29"/70lbs/400gr) is 10fps faster than the 7, 21 fps faster than the Ultra and quieter than both.
Just another review of just how impressive the Levitate is, and what a carbon hunting bow should be.

I strongly disagree with the harsh draw cycle comments, at 85% it feels better than the switchweight cams that sell a billion bows a year. The Turbo cams of the past are much more aggresive than the E2, and so are the Bowtech in performance and the Prime Inlines.

It's almost unfair how efficient the E2 is across all draw ranges too, LOL.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

At 90% there is a hump and a felt drop into the wall, it's there but its easily managable in my opinion.
At 85% it is reduced probably 50%, at 80% nearly gone.


----------



## Buckedt (Mar 7, 2019)

I personally do not like the look of this bow . First time I say it I thought “ man that’s ugly, it looks like a big bone”. But, to each his own. 🙂


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Buckedt said:


> I personally do not like the look of this bow . First time I say it I thought “ man that’s ugly, it looks like a big bone”. But, to each his own. 🙂


On the bright side, it saved you some cash.....


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Can we please play a game with anyone who joins this to talk about how they don’t like someone else’s choice? Just simply ask what they shoot then talk trash on?


----------



## Mjrhunter (May 2, 2018)

tpetrain said:


> They are both great bows! All depends what you are looking for. The echo chambers in here are ridiculous! They are two totally different bows as well. If you want speed, 6 brace, 32 1/4 ATA and as lite as possible the levitate is the bow for you. If you want smoothness, dead in the hand, 7 brace, 34 ATA RX7 Ultra is your bow. All these threads about which is better is like watching school girls fight over nothing. We are lucky to have two great choices for Carbon bows. I personally enjoy a smooth pull, dead in the hand, longer ATA bow. But I also shoot long bows so I’m not worried about speed. My RX7 Ultra weighs 6lbs all set up and holds rock solid. I’m wondering what the overall weight of a levitate is once a person gets it balanced with front and side bars and sight. I bet your with in 1/2lb difference. And for everyone saying it’s made in China, you’d be taking the bus everywhere if you truly felt that way. Try finding a vehicle you can afford that is 100% made in the USA with all USA parts. Stop being hypocrites! Enjoy what ever bow you choose to shoot.


Mine is 5.0 # with QAD HDX REST and a accell sight. No stabilizers for me 6.1 with target stabilizers front and back


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I’m not exactly sure how accurate this scale is for this, but mine has a Hamskea rest, Spot Hogg Hogg It 7 pin with large housing and an 8” bar with 3oz on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the whole draw cycle is just perceived differences that just “feel” different vs just calling it harsh. To me, it definitely felt different than the draw on my Mach 1 as it starts out easier then builds vs just being smooth all the way back like the Mach. I like it, as it reminds me of some of the older Bowtech’s that started out easier and then built up. Lowering the letoff from 90% is a huge help too.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

A spot and stalk hunters dream bow!
Might be pretty good from a treestand and ground blind also.......


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Reply


BucksnBass525 said:


> A spot and stalk hunters dream bow!
> Might be pretty good from a treestand and ground blind also.......


Is that just for now, or till you trade up again?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

horsehands said:


> Reply
> 
> Is that just for now, or till you trade up again?


For 2022


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> A spot and stalk hunters dream bow!
> Might be pretty good from a treestand and ground blind also.......


Plus the 60# Lev will do what the 80# carbon heavyweight will do!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Plus the 60# Lev will do what the 80# carbon heavyweight will do!



Almost LOL, but the Hoyts aren't that slow.
In reality a 71ish lb Lev will be the same speed as the 80# RX7.
and the 63ish lb Lev will match the Ultra at 80#.

That's best case scenario, of course it gets worse if you are one of the unlucky ones landing on the bottom side of the HBX cam. The PSE is super efficient across all draw lengths, so no compromise there.

Advantage again, PSE.

Of course the worlds hottest chrono will show up soon trying to claim otherwise.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Funny you said that, my hand never got cold.


lol.I shot my ventum 33 pro (aluminum) this morning for 25 minutes in my yard. Actual temp was 2 degrees. My hand never got cold either. 🤷🤪 Also 460 grain arrow at 293fps at 28.5” draw and 71lb is almost too fast already. I’m glad you like your new bow, waiting for the new “best ever” thread in a few months 🤣👍


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

4.7 lbs though. That’s rough my hand wouldn’t get cold either all the blood flow from weight lifter just to hold that up. Yuck. Glad you like your bow though. Also 76 lbs at 28.5 draw 450 grain arrow raptor peep on string shooting 303 fps I guess it’s almost to fast also.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ColoradoNick said:


> lol.I shot my ventum 33 pro (aluminum) this morning for 25 minutes in my yard. Actual temp was 2 degrees. My hand never got cold either. 🤷🤪 Also 460 grain arrow at 293fps at 28.5” draw and 71lb is almost too fast already. I’m glad you like your new bow, waiting for the new “best ever” thread in a few months 🤣👍


Hey Nick I owned a Ventum Pro33, at my 28.5" draw it is hard to beat.
Arguably the best 2022 aluminum, just too heavy for me once I got it rigged.
Fully loaded the Lev doesn't weigh much more than the 33 bare.
I sold it to fund the Levitate.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ColoradoNick said:


> lol.I shot my ventum 33 pro (aluminum) this morning for 25 minutes in my yard. Actual temp was 2 degrees. My hand never got cold either. 🤷🤪 Also 460 grain arrow at 293fps at 28.5” draw and 71lb is almost too fast already. I’m glad you like your new bow, waiting for the new “best ever” thread in a few months 🤣👍


That's a "calculated" IBO 347-349 which ain't happening with the Pro33 even on the high side of that cam, must be that Colorado air or one of those Hoyt hot chronos we knew would pop up sooner or later LOL.
You are 13-15 fps over it's rated IBO. 
It's fast at 28.5", mine was too ----But not that fast.
Real world you'll be 280ish give or take.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

BucksnBass525 said:


> That's a "calculated" IBO 347-349 which ain't happening with the Pro33 even on the high side of that cam, must be that Colorado air or one of those Hoyt hot chronos we knew would pop up sooner or later LOL.
> You are 13-15 fps over it's rated IBO.
> It's fast at 28.5", mine was too ----But not that fast.
> Real world you'll be 280ish give or take.


The Chrono at two local bow shops (No limits and Bear Creek) showed from 287 to 295 but the MBG 293.5 sight tape worked best 🤷 I shoot a fixed blade so I’m a little worried I’ll have to slow it down.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Nick I owned a Ventum Pro33, at my 28.5" draw it is hard to beat.
> Arguably the best 2022 aluminum, just too heavy for me once I got it rigged.
> Fully loaded the Lev doesn't weigh much more than the 33 bare.
> I sold it to fund the Levitate.


I’d love to try one but I’m not interested in that short of a brace height. The ventum is about as short as I’m interested in shooting and really I wish it was 7” like the rx7 Ultra.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

ColoradoNick said:


> I’d love to try one but I’m not interested in that short of a brace height. The ventum is about as short as I’m interested in shooting and really I wish it was 7” like the rx7 Ultra.


You think like me,, but archers are focused on speed....NOT FORGIVENESS


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

full moon64 said:


> You think like me,, but archers are focused on speed....NOT FORGIVENESS


A forgiving bow can be fast, and a slow bow can also be unforgiving. Lots of factors at play for a bow to be “forgiving”… the individual being one of those factors.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

IVhunter said:


> A forgiving bow can be fast, and a slow bow can also be unforgiving. Lots of factors at play for a bow to be “forgiving”… the individual being one of those factors.


Spot on  both of my bows are "unforgiving" - but they are both tack drivers - the FT in particular - as long as I do my part...


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

ColoradoNick said:


> I’d love to try one but I’m not interested in that short of a brace height. The ventum is about as short as I’m interested in shooting and really I wish it was 7” like the rx7 Ultra.


Yup nothing like the forgiveness of a 325ibo aluminum weight $1800 China made riser bow dynamically and statically. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

BucksnBass525 said:


> View attachment 7557424


Nice looking setup


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as I am concerned I want a set up that is light for covering maximum terrain. I read about guys talking about the "shooting experience" and placing such importance on it. I personally believe that to be absolutely stupid in a one shot hunting situation. I want something light, that I can lug around all day until the shot opportunity comes about. I want something that also holds steady, I also want something that is tried and true, and I want something that doesn't feel like a boat anchor that I'm lugging around in the woods. I want something that shoots good. But, I don't care what happens after that. As long as I can pull back and make a great shot, my part in shooting the bow is done. If you want to worry about how the bow feels After the shot, well that is a concern I do not have. I'd rather have a lightweight bow, that is comfortable to carry around in the woods for hours on end than worry about my hands SUFFERING a little vibration after 1 shot at a game animal. Who's really going to notice that anyway in a hunting situation? Some of you all are either way to sensative or are really overthinking everything.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I’ve never had a single bow slow me down in the backcountry and we are talking a lot of miles. If you take two bows and one weighs 1# more and that bow causes you to not cover as much terrain as the 1# lighter bow you got other issues and shouldn’t be in the backcountry. 

Bow weight is so overhyped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve never had a single bow slow me down in the backcountry and we are talking a lot of miles. If you take two bows and one weighs 1# more and that bow causes you to not cover as much terrain as the 1# lighter bow you got other issues and shouldn’t be in the backcountry.
> 
> Bow weight is so overhyped
> 
> ...


Keep being a shill. You’re good at it!!
Onless you’re on camera and then it’s just awkward. Like that terrible bino harness video commercial. I got the embarrassed cringe shivers for you. Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

*
ontarget7*
·*Registered*
Joined Dec 30, 2009 
· 
25,598 Posts
#150 · 1 h ago

I’ve never had a single bow slow me down in the backcountry and we are talking a lot of miles. If you take two bows and one weighs 1# more and that bow causes you to not cover as much terrain as the 1# lighter bow you got other issues and shouldn’t be in the backcountry.

Bow weight is so overhyped


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

That is so wrong on so many levels. A 1 pound difference is a world of difference on a hike in hunt. For you to claim otherwise shows ignorance or inexperience or both.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Two Arrows said:


> That is so wrong on so many levels. A 1 pound difference is a world of difference on a hike in hunt. For you to claim otherwise shows ignorance or inexperience or both.


He’s paid by or given products by Hoyt. 
He should pay for a sponsorship on AT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know or care who he is. I'm right, he's wrong. That's it.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

BucksnBass525 said:


> That's a "calculated" IBO 347-349 which ain't happening with the Pro33 even on the high side of that cam, must be that Colorado air or one of those Hoyt hot chronos we knew would pop up sooner or later LOL.
> You are 13-15 fps over it's rated IBO.
> It's fast at 28.5", mine was too ----But not that fast.
> Real world you'll be 280ish give or take.


This is what I thought as well reading this. I have shot the pro 30 and 33 quite a bit now and even at 29/73 it was not pushing a 460 grain arrow that fast. Right around 287 was tops if I remember right. Awesome bow but no in the same league speed wise as the Levitate. Now it is indeed plenty fast to do whatever you want with it, and the draw beats the Levitate hands down, but just don’t see those speeds in those specs.


----------



## Longbow_7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Two Arrows said:


> That is so wrong on so many levels. A 1 pound difference is a world of difference on a hike in hunt. For you to claim otherwise shows ignorance or inexperience or both.


I agree. 1lb difference is huge when it comes to a backcountry hunt. Especially because that adds up quick over the rest of your gear. If you take the additude of "it's just a pound", or even a few ounces, on every gear decision you could easily end up with an extra 20lbs. A 60lb pack is a lot different than 40lb pack, and that's before you add meat you're packing out. 

Every piece of gear needs to be evaluated with weight in mind, (but not the only criteria).


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Two Arrows said:


> That is so wrong on so many levels. A 1 pound difference is a world of difference on a hike in hunt. For you to claim otherwise shows ignorance or inexperience or both.


Just shy of 40 miles in 5 days in the backcountry, from 9000 to 12,000 ft with even this 









Not really ignorant just reality when you have a different perspective. All bows are relatively light in my opinion. 
Between my own hunts, guiding hunts and hiking I’ve put over 1,000 miles in the backcountry over the years and I have not once been slowed down by a bow or a gun for that matter. 

Whether one likes a carbon bow or aluminum one will still cover just as much ground in the backcountry regardless of the terrain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The reviews just keep pouring in, PJ pretty credible guy too. I agree 100% with what he says.
Oh wait, for a guy who shoots and reviews a ton of bows I was suprised what he said at the 3 minute mark.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The reviews just keep pouring in, PJ pretty credible guy too. I agree 100% with what he says.
> Oh wait, for a guy who shoots and reviews a ton of bows I was suprised what he said at the 3 minute mark.


Only the weak will complain about the draw cycle


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

When we got them at both shops lots of people shot them and nobody cared for them quite as much. Maybe out of the factory they don't shoot as well. And the people who work at the sops still preferred their Mach 1. Was it draw cycle? Was it the shock or pop that seamed much more than the Mach 1 don't know. I shot it a few times and I wasn't that impressed especially compared to the Mach1. Its hard for most customers who have the Mach 1 or shoot both to pay more for what they felt was not as good of a bow and aggressive.

I don't care about a draw cycle as much as the next guy as I hunt with 80# always. But I do not care for a pop/shock on any bow. I may have to go reshoot it! I can just tell you the general consensus has been 50 Mathews to everything or an RX7. It can't be worse than the sR350 in performance! I love watching peoples face shoot that bow and as what is wrong with it. They may as well go in the comfort only bow business! 

I will reshoot the carbon this week and see!


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Longbow_7 said:


> I agree. 1lb difference is huge when it comes to a backcountry hunt. Especially because that adds up quick over the rest of your gear. If you take the additude of "it's just a pound", or even a few ounces, on every gear decision you could easily end up with an extra 20lbs. A 60lb pack is a lot different than 40lb pack, and that's before you add meat you're packing out.
> 
> Every piece of gear needs to be evaluated with weight in mind, (but not the only criteria).


I dont count ounces per say. However, I pay close attention to my pack weight. I am at pack weight of 36 pounds all in with food, water and sidearm for 5 days. Filtering more water as needed. Bow weight is a big deal to me when carrying in hand all day. I heavy bow might not stop me but a lighter bow makes the day more comfortable.

Guess that was my long winded reply agreeing with you. I have a Levitate on order.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I also wanted to add one thing in regards to PSE carbon. I hope they improve/resolve their finish issues. I see several bows on here for sale very chipped up and the amount of bushings/threads and risers being sent back was a big reason I got rid of mine. I really loved the Mach 1 but puts me apprehensive to invest that money with all these caveats of potential issues.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Owned a Mach for 2 years, hunted it all the time. One little chip in the finish in all time, of course I don’t use mine as a machete either.
99.9% of ppl that own em, love em, the other .1% are on AT I guess.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Mathias said:


> Owned a Mach for 2 years, hunted it all the time. One little chip in the finish in all time, of course I don’t use mine as a machete either.
> 99.9% of ppl that own em, love em, the other .1% are on AT I guess.


Ive been ready to buy a mach 1 in the classifieds more that once but the finish issues stopped me every time. Area around the stabilizer bushing is especially bad.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Two Arrows said:


> I don't know or care who he is. I'm right, he's wrong. That's it.


Oh I agree. I sure you’ll get a pic of an 11lb rifle he toted through 1000miles of mountain terrain to show how wrong and what a wimp you or anybody must be that don’t agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

ColoradoNick said:


> lol.I shot my ventum 33 pro (aluminum) this morning for 25 minutes in my yard. Actual temp was 2 degrees. My hand never got cold either.  Also 460 grain arrow at 293fps at 28.5” draw and 71lb is almost too fast already. I’m glad you like your new bow, waiting for the new “best ever” thread in a few months


Not even close. 
Hot chrono, bad scale, didn’t measure specs and etc. 
I really like the Ventum pro 33. It’s a OVER achiever with a #2mod at 29” which measures closer to 29.5. 340ibo bow at them settings easy. Which is about 8fps slower than what you’re claiming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Some of you have never hunted or hiked into the back country with a rifle, or you're out of shape, and it shows. Just saying.

if a 1lb heavier bow is going to be the straw, you have some health issues.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BucksNBulls said:


> Some of you have never hunted or hiked into the back country with a rifle, or you're out of shape, and it shows. Just saying.
> 
> if a 1lb heavier bow is going to be the straw, you have some health issues.


Not the straw but a 6lb fully loaded bow held on to by your hand all day is better than a 7lb fully loaded bow if you’re in shape or out of shape. 
Anyway why pay a premium $1800 for a aluminum weight carbon bow???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

rmscustom said:


> Oh I agree. I sure you’ll get a pic of an 11lb rifle he toted through 1000miles of mountain terrain to show how wrong and what a wimp you or anybody must be that don’t agree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I should’ve read through all the comments before I predicted that. Haha
Shills are so predictable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Arrows (Jul 16, 2004)

rmscustom said:


> Oh I agree. I sure you’ll get a pic of an 11lb rifle he toted through 1000miles of mountain terrain to show how wrong and what a wimp you or anybody must be that don’t agree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do believe you are definitely illiterate.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Two Arrows said:


> I do believe you are definitely illiterate.


I must be. You’re gonna have to spell it out for me??? Oh wait that won’t work so draw me a picture maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> I must be. You’re gonna have to spell it out for me??? Oh wait that won’t work so draw me a picture maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it a break man. Getting tiresome and its pretty sad.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree he really must of pissed you off that bad at one point to keep taking jabs at him.He is just posting his findings.


----------



## charliethwacker (Jan 22, 2013)

Buckedt said:


> I personally do not like the look of this bow . First time I say it I thought “ man that’s ugly, it looks like a big bone”. But, to each his own. 🙂


Drowning man " thanks for the life ring..but its the wrong color and shape" glub..glub... glub................


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

BucksnBass525 said:


> PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
> Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
> I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
> Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
> ...


I'm glad it's a great bow. For the price it would be criminal if it didn't leave other bows in the dust. It does doesn't it?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Two Arrows said:


> I do believe you are definitely illiterate.


Who knows, I call it so envious it's sickening!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Swampwise said:


> I'm glad it's a great bow. For the price it would be criminal if it didn't leave other bows in the dust. It does doesn't it?


Some would say yes........
I certainly think it does for what I am after, and that's a pure hunting bow.


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

It's a great bow I agree.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

One thing I noticed, the arrows just hit right behind the pin. I feel like the Levitate is just a very accurate, repeatable and dare I say "forgiving" platform.
I've shot everything fron 5 7/8" brace to 7" and this bow stacks arrows as good as any of them, and shoots flatter and faster than anything I have owned. The icing for me is I did not have to compromise with a draw cycle that keeps me from shooting a bunch of arrows comfortably while practicing.
I feel like it has stretched my "effective" kill range considerably also. 
The Bow is just plain FUN to shoot.


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing like a fast, accurate, easy to shoot bow.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

All the talks about how awesome this bow is, makes me wonder if I should wait for the S2 cam custom I ordered or settle for the E2 they have hanging on the hook......🤔.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

HbDane said:


> All the talks about how awesome this bow is, makes me wonder if I should wait for the S2 cam custom I ordered or settle for the E2 they have hanging on the hook......🤔.


What’s your draw length? I’m 28.5” and the E2 is holding its speed at my DL and from what I’ve seen across all DLs. I haven’t shot the S2 cam, but I imagine it’s going to be a little stiffer draw than the E2. I have plenty of experience with all the other evolve cams to have an idea on the S2.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

IVhunter said:


> What’s your draw length? I’m 28.5” and the E2 is holding its speed at my DL and from what I’ve seen across all DLs. I haven’t shot the S2 cam, but I imagine it’s going to be a little stiffer draw than the E2. I have plenty of experience with all the other evolve cams to have an idea on the S2.


I'm a 29" DL. I have a Mach 1 EC cam that is buttery smooth. I've been contemplating the E2 cam just because it's readily available at my shop even though I'm a lefty. I was wanting to try the S2 because I'm at the top of the draw on that cam.....and the manager of the shop said he'd give me a discount if I wait it out because he wants to experience the S2 cam on the Levitate and I'm the only lefty that's ordered one through them.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

vmals said:


> Give it a break man. Getting tiresome and its pretty sad.


What? Magic scales and chronos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

OCHO505 said:


> I also wanted to add one thing in regards to PSE carbon. I hope they improve/resolve their finish issues. I see several bows on here for sale very chipped up and the amount of bushings/threads and risers being sent back was a big reason I got rid of mine. I really loved the Mach 1 but puts me apprehensive to invest that money with all these caveats of potential issues.


Spot on. Every, and I mean every, Mach 1 sold on AT has marks on the riser, as did mine. I buy 1-5 new bows each year and almost never put a mark on the riser during a season. An Elite riser can go multiple seasons without a mark. I want a Levitate, but I too am concerned with the riser finish. The Mach 1's riser finish was not horrible, but it should be more durable. Would love to hear the Levitate has a tougher finish.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Has anybody put any kind of string dampeners on one? And if you have, do you have any measured data on sound reduction? I've got some monkey tails laying around and while the bow feels good, always looking to see if there's something that could make it feel better. Thanks!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The best part of buying a Mach or Levitate, is you no longer suffer with the buyers remorse and stop the multiple bow buy and sell game that permeates AT. Weened me right off that nonsense.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Mathias said:


> The best part of buying a Mach or Levitate, is you no longer suffer with the buyers remorse and stop the multiple bow buy and sell game that permeates AT. Weened me right off that nonsense.


Only time (a month 😜) will tell if that works for B&B 😬


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Mathias said:


> The best part of buying a Mach or Levitate, is you no longer suffer with the buyers remorse and stop the multiple bow buy and sell game that permeates AT. Weened me right off that nonsense.


No remorse here! That's part of the hobby that I enjoy. How boring to buy one bow and be done. And if I did PSE certainly wouldn't be "the one!"  Tongue-in-cheek!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> No remorse here! That's part of the hobby that I enjoy. How boring to buy one bow and be done.
> 
> NC


I used to look at it the same way my friend. Just have found _I’m _better served finding what works and staying the course. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Mathias said:


> I used to look at it the same way my friend. Just have found _I’m _better served finding what works and staying the course. It was fun while it lasted.


Maybe I will get there one day! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

DJO said:


> Spot on. Every, and I mean every, Mach 1 sold on AT has marks on the riser, as did mine. I buy 1-5 new bows each year and almost never put a mark on the riser during a season. An Elite riser can go multiple seasons without a mark. I want a Levitate, but I too am concerned with the riser finish. The Mach 1's riser finish was not horrible, but it should be more durable. Would love to hear the Levitate has a tougher finish.


I've never had a single cosmetic issue with any of the 30+ bows I have owned the last decade, with the exception of the Mathews camo around the grip way back when. I would not for a moment let riser finish detour me from purchasing a Levitate.
On the other hand if fit and finish is a major concern in any way, buy a Prime or an Elite.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> No remorse here! That's part of the hobby that I enjoy. How boring to buy one bow and be done. And if I did PSE certainly wouldn't be "the one!"
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I’d agree, been there 

I fight it a lot lately wanting to stick with some of my old favorites over the last 30 years. It lasted a year and a half. Lol 

Stuck with my old bows last year and sold them all this year. 

I past on the Mach 1 again and Levitate. Although I like them, I just liked the RX7 series and the V3X series better. 

So done with my old bows and the in-depth look throughout this year between Hoyt RX7 series and Mathews V3X series for me will be intriguing. 

Now if I was smart I would stick with the series that wins out overall at the end of the year. 

When I look at both, and look back over the last 30 years I could easily be content with either. Especially looking back and see what bows I’ve had and the lack of leaps in the industry and just small refinements on average. 

So bottom line and being fair, you could easily be satisfied with many options today and be done, even with the Levitate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> I’d agree, been there
> 
> I fight it a lot lately wanting to stick with some of my old favorites over the last 30 years. It lasted a year and a half. Lol
> 
> ...


I told myself after ordering the RX-7 and V3X 29 this year that I would pick my favorite and make it a long term addition, but I'm not sure my addiction will allow that to happen!! Might try a Levitate later this year, but honestly it's not on the radar after owning a couple of PSEs in the past. Great cam system, but cheaper feeling bows in my opinion. The last one I owned was the Evoke 31 so maybe they've improved. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I told myself after ordering the RX-7 and V3X 29 this year that I would pick my favorite and make it a long term addition, but I'm not sure my addiction will allow that to happen!! Might try a Levitate later this year, but honestly it's not on the radar after owning a couple of PSEs in the past. Great cam system, but cheaper feeling bows in my opinion. The last one I owned was the Evoke 31 so maybe they've improved.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Lots of similar taste my friends 

You enjoy the year with those two bows as will eye.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Well said Shane, I agree, there’s a lid for every pot. Some will love the slow boat from the orient models, some the latest greatest out of Wisconsin, some will even like both.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Well said Shane, I agree, there’s a lid for every pot. Some will love the slow boat from the orient models, some the latest greatest out of Wisconsin, some will even like both.


Well, technically my RX7 in my draw
Length is far from slow so just keeping it real. Comparable to the Levitate and coming in at 351 IBO 




























Completely surprised me at 28” in the #2 mod. Definitely comparable if speed is your thing. 

But yes, I agree, every pot has its lid. 

Enjoy the year brother 

Busy year so it will be time to step back from AT and be content the rest of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I told myself after ordering the RX-7 and V3X 29 this year that I would pick my favorite and make it a long term addition, but I'm not sure my addiction will allow that to happen!! Might try a Levitate later this year, but honestly it's not on the radar after owning a couple of PSEs in the past. Great cam system, but cheaper feeling bows in my opinion. The last one I owned was the Evoke 31 so maybe they've improved.


I know what you are saying. I have a Levitate and a V3X 33 and I have shot Hoyt carbons for years (still have an RX5). I'm not saying PSEs are cheap or less quality because I am loving this Levitate but I have been skeptical about the durability of the PSE cams since the evolve cam came out. I have nothing to base this on other then they looked very skeletonized and like they "could" get bent very easy on a back country hunt. I'm sure I will get bashed for this and I hope that I am completely wrong and they are the toughest cam ever but that has been what's kept me from shooting PSE up until this point.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

I’m still contemplating a Levitate. Last year was my first venture into the PSE realm. Hunted with an EVO NXT 31 and 33 from spring through fall season. Great shooting bows. I agree with some others in they just feel cheap. Not sure what it is they just don’t feel like a flagship bow to me. Also seemed to require more upkeep than other brands. Not trying to bash PSE at all just sharing my experience. I’ve shot the Levitate and it is very good at 80% letoff. I shot it at 71.5/90% and 64/80%. Both at 30.5” DL. The bow was nice and definitely fits a certain niche, just not sure I can justify the $1899 for that “cheap” feel. A PSE even thinks about rain and hardware is rusting. That’s just a fact. Either way the bow definitely is in a league of its own. No denying that at all. Nothing else like it on the market right now, Mach 1 aside.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Mathias said:


> Well said Shane, I agree, there’s a lid for every pot. Some will love the slow boat from the orient models, some the latest greatest out of Wisconsin, some will even like both.


Have you got any numbers on the 60# you picked up in the classifieds the other day? I’m very curious!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Well, technically my RX7 in my draw
> Length is far from slow so just keeping it real. Comparable to the Levitate and coming in at 351 IBO
> 
> 
> ...



There's one of those Hoyt Hot Chronos we heard about, I knew it would show up eventually. LOL.
Funny it always runs 8-12 over manufactures IBO, and those numbers are 13-18 faster than all the other internet reviews.
RX7 is a 338-340 calculated IBO IN the TOP side of that HBX 28" cam, it's dismall from there in any direction.
I really like the RX7 and the ULTRA, but they ain't no Levitate fast. (and that's ok!, really.........it's ok LOL)


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Only time (a month 😜) will tell if that works for B&B 😬


I'll bet you that V33 the Lev hunts 2022.


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

Is here someone who shot both Levitate and Xpedite NXT? Is the draw cycle similar?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I'll bet you that V33 the Lev hunts 2022.


Lol, think I’ll pass on that one. I will remind you of this post if you have a moment of weakness though 😂


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> There's one of those Hoyt Hot Chronos we heard about, I knew it would show up eventually. LOL.
> Funny it always runs 8-12 over manufactures IBO, and those numbers are 13-18 faster than all the other internet reviews.
> RX7 is a 338-340 calculated IBO IN the TOP side of that HBX 28" cam, it's dismall from there in any direction.
> I really like the RX7 and the ULTRA, but they ain't no Levitate fast. (and that's ok!, really.........it's ok LOL)


Actually, at 82'b draw weight, His numbers are about right.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

BucksNBulls said:


> Actually, at 82'b draw weight, His numbers are about right.


Not a lot of us draw 82 pounds


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

This went from an interesting topic of ones take on a particular bow to a pissing match. We all like one over the other for different reasons. Grow up people


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Not a lot of us draw 82 pounds


I guess............ I have the RX7 Ultra 80lbs on order.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> There's one of those Hoyt Hot Chronos we heard about, I knew it would show up eventually. LOL.
> Funny it always runs 8-12 over manufactures IBO, and those numbers are 13-18 faster than all the other internet reviews.
> RX7 is a 338-340 calculated IBO IN the TOP side of that HBX 28" cam, it's dismall from there in any direction.
> I really like the RX7 and the ULTRA, but they ain't no Levitate fast. (and that's ok!, really.........it's ok LOL)



Well considering I have to Mathews with the same chrono hit IBO so if that’s the case the Mathews are way slow. 
[emoji23]
Plenty of bows to compare [emoji1749]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

mzurovec5 said:


> Have you got any numbers on the 60# you picked up in the classifieds the other day? I’m very curious!


That wasn’t me, I’m still waiting on mine.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BucksNBulls said:


> Actually, at 82'b draw weight, His numbers are about right.


All his numbers are right in line with a calculated IBO of 340, not that 351 number up top.
Nobody is arguing the 340ish out of the HBX at 28", just not going to get 351 (or 9 fps over IBO)
Like I said, 351 calculated is faster than anyone else on the planet by a good margin.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

RAzZin said:


> Is here someone who shot both Levitate and Xpedite NXT? Is the draw cycle similar?


I had a 70lb Xpedite NXT for quite a while. I shot it at 29.5” draw length. The draw curve is why I got rid of it, that hump at the end was just a little much for me. I have an 80lb Levitate now that maxes at 81lbs and to me it is not nearly as bad as the Xpedite was. I had an Evoke 35 once with the SE cam on it and as much as everyone loved that bow, the truth was when you maxed out the draw range it became a beast to draw! That may have been my problem with the Xpedite but to me the Levitate is much smoother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Rumor has it a green Levitate will be posed on a rock outcropping in Idaho come September….


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Mathias said:


> Rumor has it a green Levitate will be posed on a rock outcropping in Idaho come September….


Must be a local. I got like # 12,343 never got a tag.  Pics or it never happened.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

redhouse2 said:


> I had a 70lb Xpedite NXT for quite a while. I shot it at 29.5” draw length. The draw curve is why I got rid of it, that hump at the end was just a little much for me. I have an 80lb Levitate now that maxes at 81lbs and to me it is not nearly as bad as the Xpedite was. I had an Evoke 35 once with the SE cam on it and as much as everyone loved that bow, the truth was when you maxed out the draw range it became a beast to draw! That may have been my problem with the Xpedite but to me the Levitate is much smoother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This ^^^^^
I shot the Xpedite a few times, The Levitate feels better.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Must be a local. I got like # 12,343 never got a tag.  Pics or it never happened.


I usually get 2 idaho elk tags 😂…and the levitate will go nicely with some antlers on the ground.


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

IVhunter said:


> I usually get 2 idaho elk tags 😂…and the levitate will go nicely with some antlers on the ground.


I miss the good old days. Wait a minute that was just 2 years ago. 

I will be purchasing a license and putting in for a draw deer, elk tag.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> All of Shane’s sheep can hate me I DONT CARE!!!
> This is laughable. Complete straight faced lie. I’m sure glad I’ve never compromised my morality lying like that.
> Predictable behavior year after year.
> 
> ...


You are predictable as well, the most argumentative dbag on here.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

So this is what I've learned from reading through this thread...

If you shoot a Levitate you are a wuss because you can't handle an extra 1# of bow.

If you shoot a RX7 you are a wuss because you prefer a smooth draw.

I guess everyone that shoots a carbon bow needs to give up their man card.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

dnv23 said:


> So this is what I've learned from reading through this thread...
> 
> If you shoot a Levitate you are a wuss because you can't handle an extra 1# of bow.
> 
> ...


Don't forget rmscustom hates Ontarget7 😉


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

dnv23 said:


> So this is what I've learned from reading through this thread...
> 
> If you shoot a Levitate you are a wuss because you can't handle an extra 1# of bow.
> 
> ...


Dang, I just got my man card too.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread was to talk about and highlight a fast, lightweight carbon hunting bow, it has officially been derailed and turned into a pissing match that involves a slower, heavy carbon offering as well as an aluminum. There are other threads and forums for those.................

Let's get back to guys who have ordered, own or are interested in Levitate information.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I’m laughing this morning as I eat my breakfast make my wife’s lunch before I head to work. 

The levitate compared to my Mach 1 at the same specs is on 9 fps faster. I don’t pay attention to perceive sound on a bare bow as I know they will be accessorized but they both seemed to have the same vibration and sound personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

What I’ve learned from this thread is that my “tool shed” has gotten more tools. I enjoy this place more when I add rude and argumentative people to my ignore list.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

Serious question:
Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

brokenarrow81 said:


> Serious question:
> Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
> I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
> Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


I did not. I set mine at 13/16 center shot and level nock out of the box. I shot it through paper and the first shot was perfect left/right. I had to lower my rest just a touch and had a perfect bullet hole. Tried a bare shaft trough paper and had a bullet hole as well. That is literally my entire tuning process so far. I had maybe 5 minutes and 4-5 arrows and it was good to go.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

redhouse2 said:


> I did not. I set mine at 13/16 center shot and level nock out of the box. I shot it through paper and the first shot was perfect left/right. I had to lower my rest just a touch and had a perfect bullet hole. Tried a bare shaft trough paper and had a bullet hole as well. That is literally my entire tuning process so far. I had maybe 5 minutes and 4-5 arrows and it was good to go.


Nice! Thanks. What does the cam lean look like on the top cam with an arrow on it down to the nocking point. The one I did shoot had the arrow sitting way left of the nocking point (right banded bow) at brace so I was just curious if that’s by design.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

brokenarrow81 said:


> Serious question:
> Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
> I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
> Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


I did not have to shim, just a couple twists in the yoke legs and my bareshaft flight was right on at 20yds. Limb sequencing and shims were right on from the factory. Cams had a very slight static lean ( side of arrow just touching d-loop) and both were leaning equally. My experience, twisting yokes on the E2 cams gets better results than on the EC cams.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I will say to point out a good update on this bow was making 2 cams for ideal draw range for both short and long draw is an excellent idea. I think nearly all bows specifically speed bows need this. It seams like either bows shoot great for 29.5" and up or for 28.5" and down. This give the best performance and draw cycles. The new colors are freaking sweet also!


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

brokenarrow81 said:


> Serious question:
> Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
> I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
> Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


I did, after I center everything up, I don’t touch the rest again. I tried twisting the yokes, I found that to be a waste of time, I saw no change, so I did what I know best and shimmed it. I only moved a .020, top and bottom. My first two shots after that were spot on. (broadhead cut the vane off the field point arrow at forty) then I went a killed some deer.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

Errorhead said:


> I did, after I center everything up, I don’t touch the rest again. I tried twisting the yokes, I found that to be a waste of time, I saw no change, so I did what I know best and shimmed it. I only moved a .020, top and bottom. My first two shots after that were spot on. (broadhead cut the vane off the field point arrow at forty) then I went a killed some deer.


Thanks. Yeah I had to shim my NXT 31 in the same fashion. Not hard but just a pain to do on a PSE. Once it’s done, it’s done but not my favorite thing to do by any means lol. I don’t risk doing it in the press on these and take the strings and cables off and shim relaxed.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone shoot the levitate e2 at the lowest draw length setting(27.5”)?


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

they need to make short draw cams for this bow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

S2


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Errorhead said:


> I did, after I center everything up, I don’t touch the rest again. I tried twisting the yokes, I found that to be a waste of time, I saw no change, so I did what I know best and shimmed it. I only moved a .020, top and bottom. My first two shots after that were spot on. (broadhead cut the vane off the field point arrow at forty) then I went a killed some deer.


When you saw no change with the yokes, were you testing at distance or close up? Just curious because I found I get move a bareshaft about 2-3 inches with just one twist/untwist of yokes at 20yds. But I never did check what it was doing up close.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

zekezoe said:


> Anyone shoot the levitate e2 at the lowest draw length setting(27.5”)?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

He has the Levitate at 30/70/350gr= 341fps

Some of his other tests include:
Hoyt Ventum 30 w/ HBX cam = 317fps (-24)
Bowtech SR350 = 324fps (-17)

I still think his chrono is a bit slow, but atleast works for this comparison.
The Lev is fast!


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

IVhunter said:


> When you saw no change with the yokes, were you testing at distance or close up? Just curious because I found I get move a bareshaft about 2-3 inches with just one twist/untwist of yokes at 20yds. But I never did check what it was doing up close.


I normally start at 10 yards and go back ten yards at a time till 60. I messed with it about an hour and said screw this ( I had also tried twisting yokes on a EVL 34 with no noticeable change and shimmed) shimmed and done in 30 minutes. I have twisted yokes successfully with many other bows in my past, but I believe these news PSEs are too close to the inside of cam to do much good. Just my opinion and experience, I’m still a PSE fan boy, I own others also, and I’ll probably get another one with this yoke system in the future and I’ll try yoke tuning again, but for now they are shooting good and I’ll leave it alone till after turkey season and I’ll change the strings out this summer.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


> He has the Levitate at 30/70/350gr= 341fps
> 
> Some of his other tests include:
> Hoyt Ventum 30 w/ HBX cam = 317fps (-24)
> ...


Yes, great video for comparison. Very repeatable testing technique. What amazes me is how well it holds IBO at 27.5. Very efficient throughout the entire range. Impressive speed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

redhouse2 said:


> I had a 70lb Xpedite NXT for quite a while. I shot it at 29.5” draw length. The draw curve is why I got rid of it, that hump at the end was just a little much for me. I have an 80lb Levitate now that maxes at 81lbs and to me it is not nearly as bad as the Xpedite was. I had an Evoke 35 once with the SE cam on it and as much as everyone loved that bow, the truth was when you maxed out the draw range it became a beast to draw! That may have been my problem with the Xpedite but to me the Levitate is much smoother.


Crap.. I have just received the Xpedite NXT and I'm totally fine with its draw curve on my 28.5 dl  Since the Levitate is even smoother.. I'm afraid I'll have to get one some time ))) Or maybe the non NockOn version once it's released. It seems like I'll really like it /o\


----------



## HawkeyeII (Sep 19, 2019)

I purchased a Levitate last week. Comparing it to my Mach 1 with equal set up the Levitate is fast. I'm using a single pin for 0-30 yard shots. Very accurate and dead in the hand after outfitting it. I like the draw cycle on the Mach 1 better but the performance of the Levitate makes up for the less than desirable draw. After putting a hundred arrows through it I don't even notice the hump. The Levitate will be my elk hunting rig. Its plain to me that is what it was designed for. If the draw cycle is an issue for someone that is interested in the Levitate I recommend dropping the weight five pounds and work with the bow for a few weeks.


----------



## Bowhuntr09 (Dec 3, 2003)

Man, y'all are tempting me to spend $1900 🤪🤩


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

brokenarrow81 said:


> Serious question:
> Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
> I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
> Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


I did have to but it was just after I got custom arrows.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

brokenarrow81 said:


> Serious question:
> Anyone had to shim the Levitate?
> I’ve heard mixed thoughts on this. Some have claimed they had to shim all they’ve sold.
> Not that it’s a big issue if it is needed but just curious what most are seeing. Basically just wanting to know if Dudley’s claim of “it will be true out of the box” is accurate.


No shims here. We’ll see if it’s necessary with the new arrows but based on the first setup I’m not thinking it will be.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bowhuntr09 said:


> Man, y'all are tempting me to spend $1900 🤪🤩


It’s just money, you’ll make more tomorrow….!

If you’re looking for one and striking out, hit up the biggest Mathews shop you can find. They’re sure to have a few on the wall. I was at a shop this morning that fits this description, and asked the bow tech if they’d sold any given they had three in the corner. He responded something like why would you consider it given the Mathews and Hoyts? Too funny. I’ll never understand people who can’t appreciate that there are other great bows out there besides their personal rig. Tons of great bows out there, the Levitate being one of them!!


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Anyone have an idea what a good short stabilizer would be?


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Anyone have an idea what a good short stabilizer would be?


How short? I have a beesyinger micro hex (8" or 10" can't remember) on my Mach 1, and its great for my setup


----------



## Elkdreamer21 (Oct 24, 2021)

HbDane said:


> How short? I have a beesyinger micro hex (8" or 10" can't remember) on my Mach 1, and its great for my setup


I was thinking a 6" maybe an 8" max


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> I was thinking a 6" maybe an 8" max


My stab is 10" I've never really gone shorter, sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> I was thinking a 6" maybe an 8" max


Lots of good options. I like the bstinger micro hex that comes in 6,8,10,12, 15”. You can also do the counter slide option which is nice to offset the quiver and sight weight. I personally use the quivalizer on my hunting bows, they’re not for everyone but it does exactly what it’s intended to do for me.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have mine balancing with a 11"/7.5" TORX kit.
11" out front w/ 3oz and 7.5" 6oz. side/back bar. Holds great.
That said it feels good with just 11"/2 oz. out front and no B/B.
I'm undecided, but for now I like the back bar set-up, still way lighter than any of my previous set-ups.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I feel like mine balances really well with no stabilizers on it if I'm honest! It holds on target well and my level settles nice. I put an 8" bar with 3oz on it and it's perfect. The total set up with a Spott Hogg Hogg it 7pin and vapor trail pro V is 5lb 2oz. The balance is honestly what impresses me the most after spending some solid time behind the bow. I have a couple of Mathews TRX bows set up as full target rigs that I shoot 90% of the time. When I shoot the Levitate my sight level just instantly settles to the middle and the pin float is a dream. The bow honestly aims as well as a target bow. If it were my only bow I would feel comfortable shooting 3D with it.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

If any of you get the urge to buy some gas bowstrings for the levitate, the speed bombs are completely different for it.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Will83191 said:


> If any of you get the urge to buy some gas bowstrings for the levitate, the speed bombs are completely different for it.


Can you explain further please, because I was thinking of ordering some Gas strings.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Will83191 said:


> View attachment 7565710


Gotcha, thank you. Sweet looking setup buddy!!


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

Willie sweet looking lefty bow!!


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Is anybody seeing this in stock?There is none here in ne wisconsin where I am at to shoot one.


----------



## buzbmr (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I wasn't overwhelmed when I shot it. Maybe that is because I have a 31in draw. The draw cycle was stiff and the hand shock and reverb after shooting it was very noticeable. Bare in mind I did shoot this bow with only a rest on it. I suppose if you add a stab, sight, quiver, and some arrows to weigh it down it may mitigate some of that residual vibration. Plus the big downside is the astronomical price tag! For the price of the Leviate at some Pro shops, you can have X other bow fully setup with a doz arrows. I wanted to like the levitate, as I think the Evolve cam system by PSE, which isn't the one on the Leviate, is one of the smoothest cam in the business, but i just couldn't do it. If I had to only shoot a PSE it would be the EVL. I have owned a shot a lot of carbon bows and The Levitate isn't the King, it might be the Earl, Viscount, or MAYBE..... a Duke. but not the King.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Will83191 said:


> If any of you get the urge to buy some gas bowstrings for the levitate, the speed bombs are completely different for it.


What speed bombs? - they're brass nocks covered in heat shrinkwrap - same as on my GAS on my SR6 - I don't follow what you're saying?


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

On every one I’ve seen they cluster 3 of them together into one but on the levitate they broke into 4 singles. My wife’s has 2 sets of 3. Might look into what string makers call them.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Speed nock is the correct term for them. But idk why the difference.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

buzbmr said:


> Honestly, I wasn't overwhelmed when I shot it. Maybe that is because I have a 31in draw. The draw cycle was stiff and the hand shock and reverb after shooting it was very noticeable. Bare in mind I did shoot this bow with only a rest on it. I suppose if you add a stab, sight, quiver, and some arrows to weigh it down it may mitigate some of that residual vibration. Plus the big downside is the astronomical price tag! For the price of the Leviate at some Pro shops, you can have X other bow fully setup with a doz arrows. I wanted to like the levitate, as I think the Evolve cam system by PSE, which isn't the one on the Leviate, is one of the smoothest cam in the business, but i just couldn't do it. If I had to only shoot a PSE it would be the EVL. I have owned a shot a lot of carbon bows and The Levitate isn't the King, it might be the Earl, Viscount, or MAYBE..... a Duke. but not the King.


Absolutely the best carbon bow to date in my opinion.
I would take the Mach over the closest competitor, and I think the Levitate is better yet.
Unless you are ignoring what a carbon bow should be, it's pretty clear who is King in 2022.

Back to the light and fast discussion.............................


----------



## gtdski (11 mo ago)

Great looking bow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, for guys on the fence between ordering the E2 or the S2 cam, I would go E2 unless you crave even more speed.
I shot the XF33 last night with the S2 cam, and it does have a much more felt dump at the end of the cycle.
It's build, build, build and dump.
It's another 8 fps faster, but the trade off not for me.
Not having to compromise draw cycle for speed is what drew me to the Levitate and the E2 cam.

I shot it in 90% let-off, maybe like the E2 it'sbetter at 80% or 85%?


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Will83191 said:


> On every one I’ve seen they cluster 3 of them together into one but on the levitate they broke into 4 singles. My wife’s has 2 sets of 3. Might look into what string makers call them.


They are engineered to optimize speed and help mitigate vibration. They will be in different locations on the string from model to model of bow. Apparently thats what works best on the Levitate.


----------



## cmajews (Dec 29, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Oh, for guys on the fence between ordering the E2 or the S2 cam, I would go E2 unless you crave even more speed.
> I shot the XF33 last night with the S2 cam, and it does have a much more felt dump at the end of the cycle.
> It's build, build, build and dump.
> It's another 8 fps faster, but the trade off not for me.
> ...


I had the same experience. In my 28” draw length…I liked being at the lower end of the E2 on the levitate vs higher on the S2. (Also shot the XF33 with S2 cam). Still plenty fast for me so I ordered the E2 levitate!


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Oh, for guys on the fence between ordering the E2 or the S2 cam, I would go E2 unless you crave even more speed.
> I shot the XF33 last night with the S2 cam, and it does have a much more felt dump at the end of the cycle.
> It's build, build, build and dump.
> It's another 8 fps faster, but the trade off not for me.
> ...


My draw length is 26.5 (although this is on a Matthews and from what I understand they run about 3/8"long) so even using a short neck release is not a sure thing thing the E2 cams would work for me so my only real choice is the S2 version.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Oh, for guys on the fence between ordering the E2 or the S2 cam, I would go E2 unless you crave even more speed.
> I shot the XF33 last night with the S2 cam, and it does have a much more felt dump at the end of the cycle.
> It's build, build, build and dump.
> It's another 8 fps faster, but the trade off not for me.
> ...


And what draw weight?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nhart1 said:


> And what draw weight?


Shot a 60lb'er


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shot a 60lb'er


I'm debating on what poundage to order. I shoot a vxr at 70 and an rx7 at 70. I don't want to be over bowed


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Is anybody seeing this in stock?There is none here in ne wisconsin where I am at to shoot one.


The two shops I patronize have 5 combined right now. Not sure on specs other than all are right handed.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Nhart1 said:


> I'm debating on what poundage to order. I shoot a vxr at 70 and an rx7 at 70. I don't want to be over bowed


If you shoot both of those at 70 I’d get a 70 pounder. My primary bow before this was a Revolt X on comfort at 70 and a V3 27 at 65. Pulling 70 on the levitate has been a non issue and after spending time with it have grown to really like the draw. That said, you could pull significantly less and still dust the speeds I was getting on those.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..So is the short draw "Levitate" going to be available in a EC cam?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Chamacat said:


> Yep..So is the short draw "Levitate" going to be available in a EC cam?



S2 cam


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> S2 cam


Thanks


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nhart1 said:


> I'm debating on what poundage to order. I shoot a vxr at 70 and an rx7 at 70. I don't want to be over bowed


You won't be with E2 cam, with S2 idk


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> You won't be with E2 cam, with S2 idk


Ordered a 70 we will see


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
How has PSE avoided that issue?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
> How has PSE avoided that issue?


Hoyt and pse are the ones making carbon risers and have been for a long time. So what riser twist are you talking about that is a problem? I’ve ridden a bunch of high end carbon framed mt bikes and haven’t seen “twist” in the frames and they are under tremendous loads…risers are built similar


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe he’s thinking of the Bowtech Carbon infused plastic riser bows


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
> How has PSE avoided that issue?


I'm 190# and ride a full carbon mountain bike with carbon handle bars, cranks and carbon rims. Imagine the torque on the cranks and handlebars. This is my 7th or 8th full carbon bike, the technology has been around for a long time. Today's carbon bikes are more durable than ever before. Designing a carbon riser to support limbs that are fixed, little lateral torque, is not an issue.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
> How has PSE avoided that issue?


Non-Issue.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

DJO said:


> I'm 190# and ride a full carbon mountain bike with carbon handle bars, cranks and carbon rims. Imagine the torque on the cranks and handlebars. This is my 7th or 8th full carbon bike, the technology has been around for a long time. Today's carbon bikes are more durable than ever before. Designing a carbon riser to support limbs that are fixed, little lateral torque, is not an issue.


Yes exactly my point.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

rattlinman said:


> Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
> How has PSE avoided that issue?


They build carbon fiber A arms for race cars.
I agree with the other poster, you must be thinking about Bowtechs carbon/plastic bow


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Maybe if he had read through the 15 pages of chest thumping he would have seen the non existent complaints on them twisting.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Most look at AT homepage and see 100K plus members. I see around 367, the *ignore* feature is a game changer here.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

HbDane said:


> Don't forget rmscustom hates Ontarget7


Hates a strong word….
I don’t like liars
I’ve left his propaganda post alone for a long time but I’d suggest you read back on this one. 
First a back handed compliment on the levitate. 
Then a straight up bash on the finish and let it be known anyone that don’t hunt as hard as him their opinion doesn’t count on that 
Then said anyone considering carrying weight on a bow is a straight up weakling 
Then posted stupid magic chrono numbers like a True wanna be company shill from another brand. 
Fanboy that maybe gets thrown some bones and if he don’t that’s sad. 
Just look at the decals in the basement. But I’m sure he’s completely unbiased. Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

rmscustom said:


> Hates a strong word….
> I don’t like liars
> I’ve left his propaganda post alone for a long time but I’d suggest you read back on this one.
> First a back handed compliment on the levitate.
> ...


Hate is a strong word, i should've used a different one. I was basically just saying seems like you guys have some tension between you.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have had 80lb Hoyt carbons in nearly every year model they have produced and shot them a bunch. Never have seen a twisted riser!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

redhouse2 said:


> I have had 80lb Hoyt carbons in nearly every year model they have produced and shot them a bunch. Never have seen a twisted riser!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn’t a Hoyt thread but I’ve seen several and have shipped several deviants back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> This isn’t a Hoyt thread but I’ve seen several and have shipped several deviants back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they start out straight?


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

Elkdreamer21 said:


> Anyone have an idea what a good short stabilizer would be?


In keeping with the light weight rig, the TAP DOA’s are hard to beat. Mine is great on my Mach 1. I run a Limbsaver FW1 Stabilizer Enhancer Node on the end with no weight. Removes what little vibration there is without weighing down the bow. It holds just fine, especially for a hunting setup.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> This isn’t a Hoyt thread but I’ve seen several and have shipped several deviants back
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Regardless of the brand, if my bow wound up being a deviant I’d send it back too! 🙂


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Hates a strong word….
> I don’t like liars
> I’ve left his propaganda post alone for a long time but I’d suggest you read back on this one.
> First a back handed compliment on the levitate.
> ...


Ontarget 7 is one of the guys on AT that knows bows and how to tune them. He is far from a fanboy because he was high on Bowtech for awhile, then the PSE Evolve CAMS, then Hoyt, then Mathews, and now Hoyt. He bounces around and promotes what he likes each year. I disagree with his thoughts on several things; weight and speed, both important to me, not so much for him. But, he is always respectful and posts helpful information about tuning, proper form for the best arrow flight, and bow set up info. 

BTW, his comments on the finish is spot on. Do a search of every Mach 1 sold in the classifieds, 95% of them have marks on the riser, my 2021 Mach 1 included. I have sold 50+ bows on AT, maybe 3 or 4 had marks on the riser. Mathias, who seems like a good dude, is the only guy I have ever seen deny the riser finish issues; he said his had "only one mark on the riser". It is a new bow, it should not have any. 

Great thread BTW, I want a Levitate, just can't find one. The speed and weight are exactly what I am looking for. Still not thrilled with the RX7's weight. Bought a SR350, a bow I bashed a few weeks ago for missing speeds. A very smooth 340 ibo bow that is easy to shoot accurately.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Shane is a good guy, he’s helpful, respectful and stands behind his beliefs, all good qualities in my book. There is no right or wrong in bow choices, only personal preferences, except those Mathews guys, they’re over the top…. 😂 j/k.
I’m not denying there have been finish issues, seen the pics myself. I only know what happened for me and my 2 seasons of use as a hunting bow. 
The solid finish on the Levitate that I shot appeared more robust than the Mach camo riser.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I would love to know what a finished Levitate weighs after you've added all the stabilizers you need to balance it and get it ready for hunting. My RX-7 needs no additional stabilizer other than the little stubby. I see most everyone is adding stabs to those super lightweight Levitates. Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?? 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

NC ✈ ~ if it is anything like the Mach 1, and I suspect it will be. It requires nothing to assist with holding on target. I shot mine for the longest time with nothing. I did eventually add an inexpensive ‘stabilizer’, NAP I believe, for dampening purposes, not that I felt it really needed anything. Bought it light and kept it that way.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I would love to know what a finished Levitate weighs after you've added all the stabilizers you need to balance it and get it ready for hunting. My RX-7 needs no additional stabilizer other than the little stubby. I see most everyone is adding stabs to those super lightweight Levitates. Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?? [emoji848][emoji6]
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No
You’re simply regurgitating parroted narratives.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I would love to know what a finished Levitate weighs after you've added all the stabilizers you need to balance it and get it ready for hunting. My RX-7 needs no additional stabilizer other than the little stubby. I see most everyone is adding stabs to those super lightweight Levitates. Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?? [emoji848][emoji6]
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


5.7 lbs !
It shoots as accurately as I want at the distances I hunt. Like the Mach 1 and stealth series, the levitate naturally holds/aims extremely well for me.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

spike camp said:


> No
> You’re simply regurgitating parroted narratives.


I don't "regurgitate" anything!! It's apparent in several posts. [emoji6]

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Mathias said:


> NC [emoji3575] ~ if it is anything like the Mach 1, and I suspect it will be. It requires nothing to assist with holding on target. I shot mine for the longest time with nothing. I did eventually add an inexpensive ‘stabilizer’, NAP I believe, for dampening purposes, not that I felt it really needed anything. Bought it light and kept it that way.


Thank you Matt. Good info.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

IVhunter said:


> 5.7 lbs !
> It shoots as accurately as I want at the distances I hunt. Like the Mach 1 and stealth series, the levitate naturally holds/aims extremely well for me.
> View attachment 7567814


Doesn't that quiver you're using act as a long stabilizer? Isn't that part of its design features?

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I don't "regurgitate" anything!! It's apparent in several posts. [emoji6]
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Apparent that the Mach/Levitate do not require bars and weights?
I’d agree.

Additionally, with a proper weight carbon riser..the user has the option to place weight where they desire, if they so desire.

But, that narrative is absolutely regurgitated, just like the ridiculous notion someone has health issues is they appreciate a carbon riser/bow that is actually light weight.


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I would love to know what a finished Levitate weighs after you've added all the stabilizers you need to balance it and get it ready for hunting. My RX-7 needs no additional stabilizer other than the little stubby. I see most everyone is adding stabs to those super lightweight Levitates. Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?? [emoji848][emoji6]
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My Mach 1 with stabilizer, quiver and three arrows weighs 4.8 lbs. What’s your Chi-com work of art weighing in at?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Doesn't that quiver you're using act as a long stabilizer? Isn't that part of its design features?
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes it does, while saving a lot of weight. They aren’t for everybody, but I’ve been using one since 2016 and it does what I what I need it to do and does it really well.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

spike camp said:


> Apparent that the Mach/Levitate do not require bars and weights?
> I’d agree.
> 
> Additionally, with a proper weight carbon riser..the user has the option to place weight where they desire, if they so desire.
> ...


It was a legitimate question. Who said anything about a health issue?? 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Ya'll are sooooo easy!!!! [emoji1787][emoji1787]

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> It was a legitimate question. Who said anything about a health issue??
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It’s back a few pages, same as your recycled, ad nauseam post about stabilizer weight.


----------



## davehawk.ch (Dec 10, 2021)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Funny you said that, my hand never got cold.


I usually have my bow hanging beside me in my tree stand until the moment of truth. At that moment, I could hold an icicle as my adrenaline would override any slight discomfort. I do incidentally shoot a carbon bow, but for other reasons. Sorry, I just don't like the looks of the Levitate, but to each his own.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

rattlinman said:


> Didn't read through the 15 pages of chest thumping, but every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser has failed to address that they begin to twist after a short time, especially heavy poundage limbs above 50 lbs.
> How has PSE avoided that issue?


But wait! Isn't this the same AT that assures me I'm wrong for shooting aluminium arrows because carbon can't possibly bend


----------



## sharpshooter21 (Jul 15, 2013)

My pse nova was super lite and little to no handshock. Other than the draw being 2.5 inches too long for me, i was only 11 and the draw was 29.5, I'd put it up against the new levitate. Better looking bow too


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

sharpshooter21 said:


> My pse nova was super lite and little to no handshock. Other than the draw being 2.5 inches too long for me, i was only 11 and the draw was 29.5, I'd put it up against the new levitate. Better looking bow too


Leaving aside the whole "didn't fit me at all" thing, have you, ah, compared the stats on paper at least for both? 
Not saying the nova's a bad bow, but I am saying I have 10 year old bows that outperform it.


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

sharpshooter21 said:


> My pse nova was super lite and little to no handshock. Other than the draw being 2.5 inches too long for me, i was only 11 and the draw was 29.5, I'd put it up against the new levitate. Better looking bow too


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Arrowbender said:


> But wait! Isn't this the same AT that assures me I'm wrong for shooting aluminium arrows because carbon can't possibly bend


The person who asked when the Levitate would twist is mistaken in their understanding of carbon fiber. Carbon fiber bows, just like fishing rods, golf clubs, tennis racquets, etc, do not permanently bend or twist (which is more correctly called plastic deformation). It will bend elastically and recover. It either bends and recovers, or breaks/shatters. An aluminum bow however could twist as metal can and is subject to plastic deformation.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

sharpshooter21 said:


> My pse nova was super lite and little to no handshock. Other than the draw being 2.5 inches too long for me, i was only 11 and the draw was 29.5, I'd put it up against the new levitate. Better looking bow too


Personally I think how a bow looks has absolutely no bearing on my purchase decision. Bows are not works of art, they are tools to send an arrow down range as accurately as possible. To paraphrase Enzo Ferrari "a race car is beautiful when it wins." I am buying a Levitate because it has a combination of light weight and speed that no other bow has at this time. I think it looks good but that has zero bearing on whether or not I buy it. Again its a tool...if it nails me an elk or cape buffalo, it's as beautiful as it gets.

Also memory has a habit of wearing rose colored lenses. I'm a die hard fly fisherman especially big game for the last 25 years. I have rods from 10-20 years ago that I purchased after test casting many rods and thought they were the absolute best ever. I literally have over 60 fly rods in my collection (doesn't hurt that I'm pro staff for a major rod manufacturer) and I have on occasion taken out some of those amazing rods from yesteryear to cast against my current crop of rods. Inevitably they all fall woefully short...too soft, not fast enough, not as much lifting power (I literally test rods for big game fishing in my workshop to the point of destruction sometimes)...and I sadly put the rods back knowing I would NEVER fish them when I have superior modern tools to fish with.

I would bet money that a current Levitate would handily outperform the Nova in just about every possible measure.


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

I also found I didn't need stabilizers on my Stealth or Mach1 both are hunting bows and hold good on target.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Instead of saying the levitate is the king of carbons maybe call it the king of lite and speed and the rx7 the king of smooth and dead? Idk which is king but will find out which I like better


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Hoyt Matrix is the king of carbon and always will be!


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

After spending fair amount of time with the Levitate and owning one I sold it because of the harsher draw cycle at the back end. It was a great bow and extremely fast. I honestly believe it was the fastest shooting bow I’ve ever shot with heavy arrows. It was deadly accurate, I did not care for the harsher draw cycle at 30” and before anyone chimes in and says change the let off setting I did all that non sense and it still was harsh, It was a very very nice bow and super accurate, it finished out fully setup at 5.8 pounds and I could hit quarters out to 50 yards and shoot 2-3” groups out to 100 with it. It was nosier and had more hand shock then the RX7 bows but was tamer then the Mach-1.

If I were to continue shooting compounds, and if I were to be heading out west in the back country I would be shooting a pse levitate no questions asked.

The 7 shim system top and bottom cam with the P.B.T.S. system makes it the most tunable bow on the market in my opinion, rest set dead at 13/16 you then shim can, then yoke tune the minute little bit. It shoots so hard it did require a stiffer arrow. PSE dominates in efficiency and weight no question asked.

The RX7U is a smoother drawing bow, it was way smoother all the way through the draw cycle at 30” draw. It is a heavier bare bow with the stubby then a Mathews V3x 33 bare bow. Only by 2 oz. Why would I want to pay for carbon and it be heavier then an aluminum bow? Before anyone chimes in and says to keep my hands warm you need to quit hunting if your that sensitive to the elements. I’ve hunted in extreme cold conditions and never bought a bow to keep my hands warm that’s the silliest thing I’ve ever heard a grown man say that is suppose to be a man of the woods. With the Hoyt your stuck with green, grey, or black polyurethane shims. If they don’t get you close your moving the rest out of perfect center shot.

I have a very big elk hunting trip coming up in September, if I am not confident enough in my trad bow I will be buying another levitate and just dealing with the horrible back end on the draw. Why you ask a levitate over the smooth rx7 because I want a carbon bow that feels, shoots, weighs, and performs like a carbon bow should that this price point.

Keep on shooting fellors remember this is my opinion and you are entitled to yours, it doesn’t make me wrong and you right, and it doesn’t make me right and you wrong.

If I was hammering shots all the time on a 3d course and the back yard it would be an aluminum bow because paying extra for the carbon when it weighs the same as an aluminum bow is ignorant, we got gas and tags to buy not wasting money on a carbon bow that weighs 5 pounds out of the box, when I can set up an old harsh Levitate and be 6 pounds loaded while I am climbing from 7k-10k into those aspens in September to find ol bugle boy.

Get with it boys keep on typing and having a good time. But your bow isn’t better then mine, and mine isn’t better then yours. Let’s find some common ground and just shoot whatever you want to shoot.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Good post KTM....btw, Yamaha is better.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

RavinHood said:


> This isn’t a Hoyt thread but I’ve seen several and have shipped several deviants back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not a mountain bike or race car thread either but you weren’t a smart ass to those guys!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpshooter21 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm telling you guys right now if you tested them side by side the Nova would beat the levitate in every category except speed. It comes in about 3-5 fps slower on my chrono. But for the difference in the draw cycle, I'd gladly take the nova any day. Smoother, just as light, more forgiving, holds better due to riser geometry, and dang near as fast. Not to mention you could pick up a nice nova for around $150. The winner is obvious in my book. Levitate is still a decent bow though


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

KTM_Enduro said:


> Hoyt Matrix is the king of carbon and always will be!


I'm with you! Best Carbon I ever had was an original Matrix with the slide and RKT cam conversion. I've owned them all.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

DJO said:


> Good post KTM....btw, Yamaha is better.


Yamaha didn’t give me free motorcycles 🤔


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KTM_Enduro said:


> After spending fair amount of time with the Levitate and owning one I sold it because of the harsher draw cycle at the back end. It was a great bow and extremely fast. I honestly believe it was the fastest shooting bow I’ve ever shot with heavy arrows. It was deadly accurate, I did not care for the harsher draw cycle at 30” and before anyone chimes in and says change the let off setting I did all that non sense and it still was harsh, It was a very very nice bow and super accurate, it finished out fully setup at 5.8 pounds and I could hit quarters out to 50 yards and shoot 2-3” groups out to 100 with it. It was nosier and had more hand shock then the RX7 bows but was tamer then the Mach-1.
> 
> If I were to continue shooting compounds, and if I were to be heading out west in the back country I would be shooting a pse levitate no questions asked.
> 
> ...


Common ground might just be that many appreciate a carbon grip because it doesn’t conduct cold like an aluminum grip.

I know that fact, is one of the many reasons I’ve hunted with nothing but a carbon bow for the last 12 years.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

spike camp said:


> Common ground might just be that many appreciate a carbon grip because it doesn’t conduct cold like an aluminum grip.
> 
> I know that fact, is one of the many reasons I’ve hunted with nothing but a carbon bow for the last 12 years.


I get it but to use that as the only reason men need to toughen up a bit.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

sharpshooter21 said:


> I'm telling you guys right now if you tested them side by side the Nova would beat the levitate in every category except speed. It comes in about 3-5 fps slower on my chrono. But for the difference in the draw cycle, I'd gladly take the nova any day. Smoother, just as light, more forgiving, holds better due to riser geometry, and dang near as fast. Not to mention you could pick up a nice nova for around $150. The winner is obvious in my book. Levitate is still a decent bow though


So you are saying you've tested them back to back at same DL and DW and the 303 IBO Nova was only 3-5 fps than the 348 IBO Levitate? Can you post a video?


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

DJO said:


> Good post KTM....btw, Yamaha is better.


Not in the woods. I sold my four Yamahas (2 and 4 strokes) after I got my KTM 250XC-W, they never got ridden any more after I added the KTM to my fleet.

Agree good post and informative.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

supranaturalf1 said:


> So you are saying you've tested them back to back at same DL and DW and the 303 IBO Nova was only 3-5 fps than the 348 IBO Levitate? Can you post a video?


I think he was being funny.


----------



## Longbow_7 (Aug 29, 2008)

supranaturalf1 said:


> So you are saying you've tested them back to back at same DL and DW and the 303 IBO Nova was only 3-5 fps than the 348 IBO Levitate? Can you post a video?


Lol isn't a Nova sub 300 ibo?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I shot both of these today RX7 & Levitate and honestly I don’t care what the speed is for me one shoots 100X better to me than the other! And I ordered one! I order custom shop order! Gonna be a beauty!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Will83191 said:


> On every one I’ve seen they cluster 3 of them together into one but on the levitate they broke into 4 singles. My wife’s has 2 sets of 3. Might look into what string makers call them.


PSE spec is 4 single Saunders black nocks. That should have been on your factory set too. Bear in mind that every bow has different configurations of speed nocks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

OCHO505 said:


> I shot both of these today RX7 & Levitate and honestly I don’t care what the speed is for me one shoots 100X better to me than the other! And I ordered one! I order custom shop order! Gonna be a beauty!


I agree, the Levitate is the real deal!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Levitate ~









Rx7 🇨🇳 ~


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Mathias said:


> Levitate ~
> View attachment 7568491
> 
> 
> ...


Uh o here comes trouble. I bet you will really get them wound up with this.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

supranaturalf1 said:


> The person who asked when the Levitate would twist is mistaken in their understanding of carbon fiber. Carbon fiber bows, just like fishing rods, golf clubs, tennis racquets, etc, do not permanently bend or twist (which is more correctly called plastic deformation). It will bend elastically and recover. It either bends and recovers, or breaks/shatters. An aluminum bow however could twist as metal can and is subject to plastic deformation.


He obviously knows nothing about carbon risers when he says "every manufacturer that has tried to machine a carbon riser"


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Levitate ~
> View attachment 7568491
> 
> 
> ...


I’m thinking the RX7 series is more like this at 100 yards 










And more like this at 20 yards with no fletching 










The levitate was not as forgiving for me, nor was it even close to the same in regards to shot experience as a whole 

For me personally, not even close to King of the Carbons. 

Regardless, you gotta love freedom of choice in America and it should stay that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I agree, the Levitate is the real deal!


I’m thinking he didn’t come to that same conclusion. 
In fact, I know he didn’t [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

ontarget7 said:


> I’m thinking the RX7 series is more like this at 100 yards [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a Chinese bow shoot so well in all my life as an American! I guess at 4.75-5 pounds bare bow they will shoot as good as all the American machined aluminum bows out there with 25 year old cam technology.

Excellent shooting, make sure no bats fly out of that thing and get anyone infected.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

KTM_Enduro said:


> Never seen a Chinese bow shoot so well in all my life as an American! I guess at 4.75-5 pounds bare bow they will shoot as good all all the aluminum bows out there with 25 year old technology.
> 
> Excellent shooting, make sure no bats fly out of that thing and get anyone infected.


There’s plenty of Americans that will infect you don’t worry. 
I’ve had the aluminum models and they don’t compare. 
For what it’s worth on the aluminum side I have the V3X’s 

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

ontarget7 said:


> There’s plenty of Americans that will infect you don’t worry.
> I’ve had the aluminum models and they don’t compare.
> For what it’s worth on the aluminum side I have the V3X’s
> 
> ...


Calm down don’t get upset, good shooting and by the way I can shoot aluminum bows just as good as a carbon bow. There isn’t any difference in any of them, it’s what a person likes the feel and fit of all that matters. You cannot tell me a rx7 is any more accurate then a Bowtech experience or an elite energy 35 or a Bowtech 101st airborne. They all shoot excellent.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

KTM_Enduro said:


> Calm down don’t get upset, good shooting and by the way I can shoot aluminum bows just as good as a carbon bow. There isn’t any difference in any of them, it’s what a person likes the feel and fit of all that matters. You cannot tell me a rx7 is any more accurate then a Bowtech experience or an elite energy 35 or a Bowtech 101st airborne. They all shoot excellent.



Who’s not calm ?
It’s archery, shoot what you like [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

If the Levitate is king, then the Uukha is Zeus himself... 

[Sorry, just digging' my new Xpro2 and I wanted to play too]


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

I


ontarget7 said:


> I’m thinking the RX7 series is more like this at 100 yards [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoyts has Best Carbon Bow out there Shane.. I see speed means nothing like brace height is more important 👊


----------



## RangeTime (Dec 25, 2020)

its not the KING unless it can survive a torture test like this. try it and let us know how it goes.

Get Serious. Get Hoyt.


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> I’m thinking the RX7 series is more like this at 100 yards [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could all be one continuous 6 arrow Robinhood but as long as they have that hideous support bar running behind the grip, I’ll never consider them. I’ll admit, 34” ata w/ 7” brace is just about perfect geometry. Cut out the chi-coms and the sodo-support bar and I’d consider.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

RangeTime said:


> its not the KING unless it can survive a torture test like this. try it and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Get Serious. Get Hoyt.


1,000 dry fires too right.
Try that experiment, and let us know how it works out for you.
Get serious Hoyt, people aren't that gullable. LOL.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG Shane, the Xi Jinping signature edition!
Nice shooting, as always.👍


----------



## ptegler (May 25, 2021)

Will83191 said:


> How did you like how warm that grip stayed also. That was probably my favorite was now frozen hand.


SPECIFICALLY why I like my carbons! (never hot nor cold to the touch)
ptegelr


----------



## RangeTime (Dec 25, 2020)

BucksnBass525 said:


> 1,000 dry fires too right.
> Try that experiment, and let us know how it works out for you.
> Get serious Hoyt, people aren't that gullable. LOL.


Get Serious


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> If the Levitate is king, then the Uukha is Zeus himself...
> 
> [Sorry, just digging' my new Xpro2 and I wanted to play too]


Son the uukhas are hard to beat.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Mathias said:


> OMG Shane, the Xi Jinping signature edition!
> Nice shooting, as always.👍
> View attachment 7568865


Xi JINPING 😂😂😂😂😂😂

Man this is hilarious!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

RangeTime said:


> Get Serious


No, no, no, with your own personal bow that you just dropped your hard earned cash on.
Go ahead, just start dry firing and let-us know when you reach 1,500.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

I guess that that test they performed for public info they cover a dry fired bow under warranty?


----------



## mitchelladair40 (Jan 25, 2021)

Telerado said:


> Happy for you. If they‘d build a 35“ carbon bow with 7” brace height, I’d probably be done buying bows.


Agreed. It’s a shame that longer ata and brace heights are out of style nowadays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

50 yard group with the RX7 Ultra in 15° weather....no big deal. Easily the best carbon bow I've shot. 

I actually like the Mach 1 better than the Levitate. I don't care for bows that get stiff at the back end of the draw cycle. Makes it hard to let down smoothly and hard to draw slow and smooth in certain hunting situations. 

If you handed both the RX7 Ultra and Levitate to 10 different people to shoot back to back and the people had no idea what bows they were shooting, the speed or where the risers were made, I bet at least 9 out of 10 would pick the RX7 Ultra based solely on feel.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

With the weather moderating here, I’m hoping mine comes by months end. Not sure that’s going to occur, seems to be an awful lot of Levitate orders.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

It was the nicest day of the year today so I took the Mach to the range. Little wind gust came through and blew all the finish off my riser. I didn’t have 3 pounds of stabilizers so it shook so bad it looked like I was having a seizure. I wish I bought a Hoyt. The internet told me just owning a Hoyt shrinks groups to 1/4 the size of one of those trashy PSE toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 7568882
> 
> 
> 50 yard group with the RX7 Ultra in 15° weather....no big deal. Easily the best carbon bow I've shot.
> ...



Which is ironic because if someone buys a carbon because the appreciate the feel of a warmer grip…they apparently need to man up, turn in their man card and have no business hunting.
Or, if someone buys a carbon because they appreciate the light weight feel of an actual light carbon…they have health issues, need to hit the gym, again turn in man card and look at pics of irrelevant weapons in mountainous terrain.
So that leaves draw cycle, which is the most subjective of the three but 9.5/10 will walk out the door with a Hoyt carbon due to the feel of the draw cycle in a blindfold test based on hypothetical parameters.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

RangeTime said:


> Get Serious


Hoyt no longer does this on their current offering buddy. Might claim it but when we were out there they told us nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

spike camp said:


> Which is ironic because if someone buys a carbon because the appreciate the feel of a warmer grip…they apparently need to man up, turn in their man card and have no business hunting.
> Or, if someone buys a carbon because they appreciate the light weight feel of an actual light carbon…they have health issues, need to hit the gym, again turn in man card and look at pics of irrelevant weapons in mountainous terrain.
> So that leaves draw cycle, which is the most subjective of the three but 9.5/10 will walk out the door with a Hoyt carbon due to the feel of the draw cycle in a blindfold test based on hypothetical parameters.


These bows are close to 20 fps difference in speed, so drop the Levitate 5 or 7 pounds and the Levitate would be just as easy to draw and still faster and lighter.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> PSE has absolutely smashed it out of the park with the Levitate!
> Never in my last two dozen bows have I ever stacked arrows so effortlessly, the bow just drives tacks!
> I could not take it any longer, so at 0 degree wind chill I took it for it's first spin this morning out past 40.
> Its fast, extremely repeatable, and just a blast to shoot. I did not want to put it down, I was giggling while shooting it.
> ...


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Put about 50 arrows through it again this afternoon here in 15 degree weather just down the road from dnv23, LOL.
Shot a bunch at 60 yards, just stacks Easton Hexx on top of each other. 
85% let-off feels real nice, may even try 80%.
My 53 yard Hoyt Pro33 sight tape is my 60 yd. with Levitate.
Smooth, Light, fast, forgiving speed!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

It appears that the guys shooting the _other _carbon offering are having right tear issues. I’m surprised it’s not a *left*ist tear based upon globalist parts sourcing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> It appears that the guys shooting the _other _carbon offering are having right tear issues. I’m surprised it’s not a *left*ist tear based upon globalist parts sourcing 🤷‍♂️


Too bad PSE doesn’t have multiple ways to get their bows to tune how the shooter wants.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

One and done, shoots darts. Most won't require any shimming at all.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The more I read on the RX thread the happier I’am that I stayed with PSE. It hurts spending upwards of 2k and then having to admit it was a mistake….


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I see the Mach1 is still on the web site. Are they going to keep it or will it be by by when they get the other "Levitate" worked out?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> The more I read on the RX thread the happier I’am that I stayed with PSE. It hurts spending upwards of 2k and then having to admit it was a mistake….


Advantage Levitate!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Advantage Levitate!


My whole reason for not getting the RX! They are doing now what Elite did years ago. They need to address the shimming or better way of getting center shot. Unlike what someone else posted, having the arrow pointing so far left it looks like it could shoot around a tree is not optimal,


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

IVhunter said:


> Too bad PSE doesn’t have multiple ways to get their bows to tune how the shooter wants.


They do, it’s called 7 shims top and bottom on the levitate with no need to buy anything else and yokes. Most tunable bow there is.


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

shootstraight said:


> My whole reason for not getting the RX! They are doing now what Elite did years ago. They need to address the shimming or better way of getting center shot. Unlike what someone else posted, having the arrow pointing so far left it looks like it could shoot around a tree is not optimal,


Lol cross eyed arrow!


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

shootstraight said:


> My whole reason for not getting the RX! They are doing now what Elite did years ago. They need to address the shimming or better way of getting center shot. Unlike what someone else posted, having the arrow pointing so far left it looks like it could shoot around a tree is not optimal,


All this time I thought I was the only one that didnt like the arrow to be like / or \. Maybe it doesnt matter for arrow flight. But it sure doesnt look right. Now I dont think its as wide spread of an issue as portrayed on AT but it does exist.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

cruizerjoy said:


> All this time I thought I was the only one that didnt like the arrow to be like / or \. Maybe it doesnt matter for arrow flight. But it sure doesnt look right. Now I dont think its as wide spread of an issue as portrayed on AT but it does exist.


My rx7 center shot set to 13/16 and I'm getting a right tear. Shims are already thick black on left and skinny black on the right. Haven't tried distance with broadheads yet


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Nhart1 said:


> My rx7 center shot set to 13/16 and I'm getting a right tear. Shims are already thick black on left and skinny black on the right. Haven't tried distance with broadheads yet


Sorry to hear that. I hope you can get it sorted out. I was set to buy one of these but after finally getting a chance to shoot one I decided to go Mathews instead. Its been stated you can get non-factory shims and maybe get it to shoot good. Dont know if a shop will do this or not. If you do your own work its an option. Have you had anyone else try to shoot it? Just to make sure its not you. I would take it back to the shop and have a tech you trust go over it with you.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

cruizerjoy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope you can get it sorted out. I was set to buy one of these but after finally getting a chance to shoot one I decided to go Mathews instead. Its been stated you can get non-factory shims and maybe get it to shoot good. Dont know if a shop will do this or not. If you do your own work its an option. Have you had anyone else try to shoot it? Just to make sure its not you. I would take it back to the shop and have a tech you trust go over it with you
> 
> unfortunately I bought this one used, it could very well be me but have tried different grips to see and get the same results or worse. I'm not sure what direction to take with it yet. I could reach out to Hoyt and see what they say.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

KTM_Enduro said:


> They do, it’s called 7 shims top and bottom on the levitate with no need to buy anything else and yokes. Most tunable bow there is.


Little Sarcasm in my post 😉


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

IVhunter said:


> Little Sarcasm in my post 😉


I like it


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Depending on how big the tear you still have some room to move the rest to the left or get shim kit. If I lived closer I've got a box full of shims. I shoot PSE's too and shims are the norm.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

cruizerjoy said:


> Depending on how big the tear you still have some room to move the rest to the left or get shim kit. If I lived closer I've got a box full of shims. I shoot PSE's too and shims are the norm.


Approximately a 1 inch tear, the rest is set to 13/16 , what is considered an acceptable amount to move the center shot out to?


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Nhart1 said:


> Approximately a 1 inch tear, the rest is set to 13/16 , what is considered an acceptable amount to move the center shot out to?


I wouldnt be afraid to move it out to 7/8. If it didnt look bad at static. But if I had to move it much farther then that I would get a shim kit and shim the cams over another .010.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

cruizerjoy said:


> I wouldnt be afraid to move it out to 7/8. If it didnt look bad at static. But if I had to move it much farther then that I would get a shim kit and shim the cams over another .010.


Thanks


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Nhart1 said:


> Approximately a 1 inch tear, the rest is set to 13/16 , what is considered an acceptable amount to move the center shot out to?


If you get to far over with the rest you could run out of sight adjustment one way and arrow contact the other.


----------



## supranaturalf1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Just placed my order for a Short Draw Levitate...now the waiting begins.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

[emoji1258] Long live the king [emoji1258]

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

So I want to share with all of you what I found on the levitate tuning.

So anything 1/4” and under on a tear can be taken care of by adding twist to the yoke legs top and bottom on that side.

So let’s say you set rest at 13/16” factory and everything is leveled up nice or up to a 1/8” high nocking point if you choose, say you shoot and the bow has a 1” right tear. 1” is too much to yoke tune, so the levitate has a 7 stack shimming system 2 bigger shims and 5 small shims. This new system is amazing compared to the older bows with less shims. Now no need to buy shims. So I press the bow remove the cables and strings along with any down rest cable you may have to the limb. Then I take bow out if press and remove the e-clip on one side of the limb. I gentle push the axle out and get all my shims carefully noting which side had which shims. So for a right tear I need to move my cams right so this means I need more shims or a thicker shim on the left side. So let’s say I have 1 bigger shim and 2 small shims in the left side already and then I have 1 bigger shim and 3 small shims on the right side. I will remove 2 small shims for a 1” year. I will do this on the top cam only to start with.

So now I have 1 big shim and 4 small shims on the left side and 1 big shim and 1 small shim on the right side. I’ve moved my cams to the right.

I press the bow put everything back, make sure it is in spec and cams in time then I shoot a few shots letting my yoked and everything settle in. Then I shoot through paper and let’s say now I have a 1/2” right tear, so now I tear it all back down and change the shim stack just like the top cam on the bottom. Now I’ve put everything back together, in synced cams, bows in spec, shoot a few times to let everything settle, now I shoot through paper and I am just ever so slightly close I may add 1 twist top right yoke leg and bingo.

Now let’s say you shim the bottom and it was a smidge too much now we have a 1/8” left tear, I will add a twist to the top left yoke and bingo bullet holes.

The 7 shim stack that comes on the Levitates with rhe P.B.T.S. Allows you to run a dead on 13/16” center shot. It is a pain to mess with but it allows you to dial it in perfect. It’s as tunable if not more so then the yoke Bowtech bows we all once loved to tune. I like how I can fine tune everything with yoke legs on the bows.

I do not currently own one but I have owned one and setup it up perfectly for me, the new owner had to change something ever so slightly back but he loves the bow and will tell you it’s a shooter.

I am not saying you want need something different as far as a pse shim kit but I highly doubt it with the new system for the levitate. The Mach-1 only comes with 5 shims which can sometimes be a bit different. I have one of those right now about to tune out for a friend it’s shooting bullet holes and bare shafts as far as I can shoot but he has to make sure it’s the same for him when he comes to get it.

I hope this helps someone and I will be happy to assist in anyway I can. I don’t know much but will be happy to share and help where I do.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Great info. KTM and I agree with all of it. The only comment I would add, and it is only my opinion, if I had a 1" right tear, I would shim both top and bottom to the right, equal amounts, at the same time. I do not like shimming just the top enough to fix a 1" tear. It would drive me crazy to see the top CAM pushed the right and the bottom CAM visibly left.

For a very small tear and slight shim adjustment, no problem. Just my .02$


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

DJO said:


> Great info. KTM and I agree with all of it. The only comment I would add, and it is only my opinion, if I had a 1" right tear, I would shim both top and bottom to the right, equal amounts, at the same time. I do not like shimming just the top enough to fix a 1" tear. For a very small tear and slight shim adjustment, no problem. Just my .02$


I would agree I do the same just a reference. I have also went 1 thin shim more on top then bottom just to take the smidge out if I’ve already added a few twist to the yokes.

Glad with these bows they are so easy to tune and you don’t have to run your arrow crooked or have to make your own custom shim stack. This should be the standard for any bow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7570316


No need for custom shim kits that go against manufactures recommended spacing either.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

This thread has taken some interesting turns in development 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Sure is a nice looking bow. Wish I had extra cash laying around to buy one just to say I did.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7570316


King of fast and efficient Cams since then too!


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

BucksnBass525 said:


> King of fast and efficient Cams since then too!


I will say pse has really stepped up their game the last few years, the evoke i had felt like a cheap .50 bow with allot of plastic and just felt cheap. Those new carbon bows are top notch and high end with a classy feel and very well built.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

What quiver are you guys putting on this killing machine? Wish there was a way to do a 2 piece. I've contemplated the Quivalizer but will probably stick to tight spot or something similar.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

KTM_Enduro said:


> So I want to share with all of you what I found on the levitate tuning.
> 
> So anything 1/4” and under on a tear can be taken care of by adding twist to the yoke legs top and bottom on that side.
> 
> ...


I do that with my Bowtechs too. Except I just turn a little screw with a little Allen wrench. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

BucksNBulls said:


> I do that with my Bowtechs too. Except I just turn a little screw with a little Allen wrench. 🤷🏼‍♂️


I may end up with a revolt x left over before its all said and done.


----------



## RidgeRunner67 (Jan 13, 2022)

rmscustom said:


> Hates a strong word….
> I don’t like liars
> I’ve left his propaganda post alone for a long time but I’d suggest you read back on this one.
> First a back handed compliment on the levitate.
> ...


I’ve found out after KTM exposed his tuning methods and his own personal spacer kits he uses to get bows to tune that he had been deceiving man folks for many years on here. Tells them the bows tune right out of the box then admitted to Ktm he has used custom spacer kits for a long time to make bows tune.

If a bow doesn’t tune it’s always YOUR fault that your not a good tuner, you have a bad grip, you have to change arrow spines. Sounds like this guy is allot of trouble and speaks allot of false information. If anyone calls him out on his inconsiderate remarks or his inconsistency everyone worships him and takes up for him because they are blind to the truths. If I were to start using profanity and comments like he makes I would be banned in a minute but it’s ok for him too.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

HbDane said:


> What quiver are you guys putting on this killing machine? Wish there was a way to do a 2 piece. I've contemplated the Quivalizer but will probably stick to tight spot or something similar.


tIGHTsPOT.


----------



## Rplora (Jan 24, 2020)

DJO said:


> Ontarget 7 is one of the guys on AT that knows bows and how to tune them. He is far from a fanboy because he was high on Bowtech for awhile, then the PSE Evolve CAMS, then Hoyt, then Mathews, and now Hoyt. He bounces around and promotes what he likes each year. I disagree with his thoughts on several things; weight and speed, both important to me, not so much for him. But, he is always respectful and posts helpful information about tuning, proper form for the best arrow flight, and bow set up info.
> 
> BTW, his comments on the finish is spot on. Do a search of every Mach 1 sold in the classifieds, 95% of them have marks on the riser, my 2021 Mach 1 included. I have sold 50+ bows on AT, maybe 3 or 4 had marks on the riser. Mathias, who seems like a good dude, is the only guy I have ever seen deny the riser finish issues; he said his had "only one mark on the riser". It is a new bow, it should not have any.
> 
> Great thread BTW, I want a Levitate, just can't find one. The speed and weight are exactly what I am looking for. Still not thrilled with the RX7's weight. Bought a SR350, a bow I bashed a few weeks ago for missing speeds. A very smooth 340 ibo bow that is easy to shoot accurately.


How are you liking the sr350?


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Rplora said:


> How are you liking the sr350?


It is supposed to arrive tomorrow, 02/17. I did not shoot it through a chrono, but it has a very smooth draw and balances nicely. Probably a 335 IBO bow in Comfort. It is unshootable for me in performance. I'm looking forward to spending some time with it this weekend. 

I ordered a V3X 33 as well, it is supposed to be in mid next week. I am going to shoot them side by side for awhile to decide what to hunt with. I really want to try out the Levitate but they are tough to come by in MD. Would like to try out the Athens Vista 33 as well, can't find that either. 

I like Hoyt and I see a lot of great reviews on the RX7 but it still feels heavy for a carbon bow. The RX4 Alpha is still the best carbon Hoyt - imo.


----------



## Rplora (Jan 24, 2020)

DJO said:


> It is supposed to arrive tomorrow, 02/17. I did not shoot it through a chrono, but it has a very smooth draw and balances nicely. Probably a 335 IBO bow in Comfort. It is unshootable for me in performance. I'm looking forward to spending some time with it this weekend.
> 
> I ordered a V3X 33 as well, it is supposed to be in mid next week. I am going to shoot them side by side for awhile to decide what to hunt with. I really want to try out the Levitate but they are tough to come by in MD. Would like to try out the Athens Vista 33 as well, can't find that either.
> 
> I like Hoyt and I see a lot of great reviews on the RX7 but it still feels heavy for a carbon bow. The RX4 Alpha is still the best carbon Hoyt - imo.


Awesome. I bought one today and should be here in a few days. I have a levitate waiting at home for me to try out as well, can’t wait to get off shift. Going to shoot both and see which one I keep and which one I sell. I have shot both at the archery store but want to spend a couple of days with each. The Sr350 was very very smooth. Smoother than the Solution I had, then sold.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Let us know how you think they compare. Would be curious to know the speed difference, the SR350 in Performance is quick.

I really liked my Mach 1, don't know why I sold it, regretting it already.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

RangeTime said:


> its not the KING unless it can survive a torture test like this. try it and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Get Serious. Get Hoyt.


Hoyt should do that to a few this year to straighten out their junk carbon. Maybe they could send some shim plates for a fix instead. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

spike camp said:


> Which is ironic because if someone buys a carbon because the appreciate the feel of a warmer grip…they apparently need to man up, turn in their man card and have no business hunting.
> Or, if someone buys a carbon because they appreciate the light weight feel of an actual light carbon…they have health issues, need to hit the gym, again turn in man card and look at pics of irrelevant weapons in mountainous terrain.
> So that leaves draw cycle, which is the most subjective of the three but 9.5/10 will walk out the door with a Hoyt carbon due to the feel of the draw cycle in a blindfold test based on hypothetical parameters.


But they’d have to shoot the levitate at 10lbs less draw weight than the Hoyt for things to be equal and then how would this subjective draw cycle feel???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

KTM_Enduro said:


> You forgot there’s not an issue, it’s just operator error if you get a Hoyt and cannot get it to tune with a proper 13/16” center shot. It’s your grip, it is your arrow spine, or it is you do not know how to tune.
> 
> Hoyt has admitted they have a problem today to a friend of mine, the guys name was Alex at Hoyt and said they have an issue with a good many bows not tuning. The fix is not to fabricate a shim kit, he said take bow to authorized dealer and have them send it back to them at Hoyt, they will fix it with their new fix for them and send it back within 3 days. He told me a new shim kit isn’t the fix. However we all could send those bows to ontarget since he knows better then Hoyt.


Not sure what else can be done to other that shims to fix them?


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Nhart1 said:


> Not sure what else can be done to other that shims to fix them?


Who knows…..


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

KTM_Enduro said:


> Who knows…..


Would probably be a different shim, i have heard from 2 sources that that's the change. Similar to swapping top hats on a Mathews. Will find out more tomorrow


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

survivalistd said:


> I wasn't saying you were either. I've been down the road arguing with you before until third hand let you know I wasn't that guy to argue with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Ah yes that turd show. Turned out that dude wasn’t worth defending when someone else copied his products and was selling them. 
What does that have to do with you questioning someone calling out a guy dropping racial slurs???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

rmscustom said:


> I don’t care who you are. Apparently you care who I am from something 3 years ago[emoji106]
> Drop a racial slur = banned. Simple
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good reply !!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

